# anyone due around june 23 rd 2013



## hayleyttcbb1

Just seeing if there anyone due around that time to help with the wait :coffee:


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

Should also state im 5wks tomorrow 
A type one diabetic
And this will be my 1st


----------



## 1newmommy

I'm due June 3rd


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

Should also state im 5wks tomorrow 
A type one diabetic
And this will be my 1st


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

1newmommy said:


> I'm due June 3rd

Congrats how are you feeling


----------



## pebbles2013

Im due 15th june 2013 :) first baby! Very nervous.


----------



## Heather0412

I' also due on 23rd June 2013. This will be my 3rd child. I'm looking for a buddy to go through this with too.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

*waves* im due the 21st of june and also with my first. i think first tri crawls when you know so soon into your pregnancy...thats what "they" tell me anyway. :haha: how's everyone's MS? im puking up a storm but I really don't mind because it makes me feel that everything is okay. :thumbup:


----------



## Heather0412

Looks like I'm the only one not on my first. I can tell you that pregnancy always seems to crawl Mrs Babrey. Just wait till your third trimester. So much worse. It feel like it takes for ever. No need to be nervous though guys. Your body know what to do even if you don't. Just be excited and try to enjoy your pregnancies. There are alot of exciting times ahead :lol:


----------



## just_wishing

I'm not due on 23rd June but that's my birthday :haha:

Sorry to butt in but just wanted to share that :laugh2:

Congratulations and all the best for the future :hugs:


----------



## yemikay

I'm due 22nd June and its my third, so Heather that makes two of us.


----------



## pebbles2013

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> *waves* im due the 21st of june and also with my first. i think first tri crawls when you know so soon into your pregnancy...thats what "they" tell me anyway. :haha: how's everyone's MS? im puking up a storm but I really don't mind because it makes me feel that everything is okay. :thumbup:

Yes i found out at 4+2weeks. Iv had occasional ms but nothing major. More lyk general nausea. Sometimes wen eating i suddenly think oh god i cant eat this :( i think wen its ur first u worry that sumthings gna happen :( im a nurse so probably just a hypocondriac! Lol. Had more symptoms in 4 weeks than i am now but dont know if thats because im used to them now xx


----------



## Laurhilou

Congrats


----------



## babyplease81

I am due June 23rd too! :happydance:
This is my second.. I have a 21 month old daughter. 

Congrats everyone! How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Parabellum

I'm due 17th , we would be in the same week:D


----------



## LMLonnie

Im due June 15th, very very anxious !!


----------



## ..Julie..

I'm due June 27th! 

I'm feeling dull cramping across the front of my lower abdomen and achy legs! 

I set up my first two dr appointments and they seem forever away at the end of November and 2nd week of December! Idk how I'm going to get the days to pass quicker! 

This is my first pregnancy  
I got my BFP on a digital clear blue at 12 dpo. And I still have urges to POAS!!


----------



## Heather0412

yemikay said:


> I'm due 22nd June and its my third, so Heather that makes two of us.

Hi, How old are your other kids? Mine a 7 and 5 years and it feels like forever ago since I was pregnant with my son. H&H 9 months to you :thumbup:


----------



## Shawty

Im due June 26, all I've noticed as far symptoms is the dull cramping and urinating a lot more.


----------



## Heather0412

The only symptoms I am having is a little extra tired. I'm going to bed at 10pm rather than 12pm and a little pressure feeling in my lower abdomen. I wouldn't expect morning sickness as I didn't have it the first two times. Its funny because you just expect to feel different but I don't.


----------



## babyplease81

I also didn't have morning sickness with my daughter. Although right now I'm feeling a bit icky. So far my symptoms are pretty tired (but i always am with a 21 month old who hates to sleep!), sore bbs, and i was having some mild cramping and lower back pain but it seems to have subsided a little today. 

Can't wait for my first ultrasound to see this little bean and make this feel more real! With my daughter I did a private scan at 6 weeks but I think I will wait for my regular dr. apt (which I still need to make).


----------



## Heather0412

My first two were only 24 months apart so I remember the tiredness your feeling now. Make sure you take time out to care for you. You will need it :) I am looking forward to having a seven year old that is so excited and wanting to help that things may be a lot easier this time around. Being said though I really enjoy have my son and daughter so close in age as they are really good friends.


----------



## michaela1987

hayleyttcbb1 said:


> Just seeing if there anyone due around that time to help with the wait :coffee:

Hey! I'm due June 19-20. how are you feeling?


----------



## sp4love

im due june-21-2012


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I'm due June 22! As of right now...first doctor appointment on Monday...had sore bbs and cramps a week ago but its all kinda gone, praying there is a sticky bean in there still...congrats to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Cotez

Congratulations to all!!! 

I am due the 21st June. I feel fine apart from sore swollen breasts, and a bit of insomnia!
Had a bit of back ache too. 

I "think" I am aware of a feeling in my stomach, not sure if I am just imagining it or not though. 

Xx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

HEY LADIES - CONGRATS ON THE BFP ! I actually just found out I am preggies this week and when i use the online calculator it says i am due june 20th - I have made a docs appt for monday to confirm pregnancy etc ... 
so far i feel fine - just a few tugging here and there left side - and swollen bbs and tiredness here and there - taking a lot of naps during the day lol 
but i honestly feel normal - im sure things will change in the next coming weeks 

I would love to join this group ! and let the countdown begin for us all !

BB


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

p.s i cant seem to sleep the full night thru - i keep having weird dreams that wake me up in the night or scary ones - weird


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

has everyone seen their doc since finding out their preggies - what can i expect from that visit - will they be able to confirm preggies right from that visit ?


----------



## Tiffylove

I am due June 22nd. :)


----------



## sarahemma.

Strange! I am due 22 June can't bare the wait :) congratulations


----------



## Cotez

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> p.s i cant seem to sleep the full night thru - i keep having weird dreams that wake me up in the night or scary ones - weird

I also cannot sleep! Arghhhhh! It's very frustrating. 

Before I was pregnant I suffered from RLS (restless leg syndrome) which I got medication for and it worked like a treat. I am not allowed to take this now! &#128550; 

Anyone else get this? Xx


----------



## NennaKay

Hi ladies, I'm due on June 30th according to the online calculator. I've not really had any weird symptoms... I'm peeing more than normal and the veins on my boobs are a bit more prominent. No morning sickness yet or other strange happenings. :thumbup:


----------



## Heather0412

Where is everyone from? I'm from Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## NennaKay

I'm from Southern Indiana in the good ol' US of A. :haha:


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I'm from Maine, USA. :thumbup:


----------



## miraclemomma

I'm due on the 19th! Will be our first baby, but our second pregnancy, so I am a little apprehensive.

At the moment I am exhausted, achey legs and back, and mild period type pains across my lower abdomen. Not much in the way of morning sickness yet (but slightly nauseous).

MW booked for the 31st but hoping to get a date for my early scan!

Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

im from chattanooga TN but i live in Germany currently :)


----------



## melastar86

just found out I am due June 24th!!!:happydance:


----------



## yemikay

Heather0412 said:


> yemikay said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 22nd June and its my third, so Heather that makes two of us.
> 
> Hi, How old are your other kids? Mine a 7 and 5 years and it feels like forever ago since I was pregnant with my son. H&H 9 months to you :thumbup:Click to expand...

Mine are 8 and 5. Seems like ages seriously since i had my son too and i'm somehow dreading going through all the stress that comes with having a baby all over again. Thot i was done with babies but hubby finally succeeded in bullying me into having another go. Wish you and the other mums too a healthy and happy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## gillybump

Congratulations, i'm due 22nd June, i'm 39 and its my first :cloud9:


----------



## Cotez

I'm from Scotland! I've only known for two days that I am pregnant and already can't wait to tell people. Xx


----------



## MamaPritchett

I am due around June 20th, 2013! I go for my first ultrasound/visit on Nov 5th! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## NennaKay

Cotez said:


> I'm from Scotland! I've only known for two days that I am pregnant and already can't wait to tell people. Xx

I know how you feel! I just found out last night and I want to tell EVERYONE! So far I've kept it to my OH, my best friend, and my mom...


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all I am due June 23rd, I am 33 and it will be our first after 9 years of trying. I am hoping for a sticky bean as I had a MC back in June this year (weirdly enough I had a D&C on the 23rd)!! Looking foward to sharing this journey with you all :flower:


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

Ive had morning sickness two days now and my boobs have balloned up but excited about it took so long to get through this week i was nervous as still had to tell parents 
Now that thats done i can excited only took them 3 hours to go from worried(with me being type1) to excited mums already got plans of shipping me back to work and having bubs two days a week just goinv to go look at sales


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hi Ladies, Congrats on all of your pregnancies - happy and healthy experiences to you all <3 

I am Hannah - I'm due 22nd June 2013 and this will be my second, I am from Liverpool, UK :)

So far I just feel generally nauseas and then painfully hungry and then sickly again, but no morning sickness. A little dizziness and very tired - falling asleep in the day etc ! 

So excited to have my first scan, but won't be 'til 2nd week of December I guess ! My first appt is with my midwife this thursday to book in and request my scan date, so atleast the ball is moving. I am still taking pregnancy tests every other day and am happy to see the line is as dark as the control line now. X


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

MissRamejkis said:


> Hi Ladies, Congrats on all of your pregnancies - happy and healthy experiences to you all <3
> 
> I am Hannah - I'm due 22nd June 2013 and this will be my second, I am from Liverpool, UK :)
> 
> So far I just feel generally nauseas and then painfully hungry and then sickly again, but no morning sickness. A little dizziness and very tired - falling asleep in the day etc !
> 
> So excited to have my first scan, but won't be 'til 2nd week of December I guess ! My first appt is with my midwife this thursday to book in and request my scan date, so atleast the ball is moving. I am still taking pregnancy tests every other day and am happy to see the line is as dark as the control line now. X

it is so great to see those dark lines!!! i want to POAS every day to just to look at them...my husband thinks i a loon


----------



## 3Beans

I'm due June 28th.:flower:


----------



## prayinhard

I am due on the 22 of June.


----------



## Bsterling

hayleyttcbb1 said:


> Just seeing if there anyone due around that time to help with the wait :coffee:

Hi. I just found out this morning I'm expecting! My due date will be June 24. And I am also type 1 diabetic. Glad to have someone to talk to! Btw, I just joined the group cuz I saw this post...


----------



## praying41more

Heather0412 said:


> I' also due on 23rd June 2013. This will be my 3rd child. I'm looking for a buddy to go through this with too.

YAY!!! I am also preggo with my 3rd and due June 24th!! :happydance:


----------



## LornaMJ

MissRamejkis said:


> Hi Ladies, Congrats on all of your pregnancies - happy and healthy experiences to you all <3
> 
> I am Hannah - I'm due 22nd June 2013 and this will be my second, I am from Liverpool, UK :)
> 
> So far I just feel generally nauseas and then painfully hungry and then sickly again, but no morning sickness. A little dizziness and very tired - falling asleep in the day etc !
> 
> So excited to have my first scan, but won't be 'til 2nd week of December I guess ! My first appt is with my midwife this thursday to book in and request my scan date, so atleast the ball is moving. I am still taking pregnancy tests every other day and am happy to see the line is as dark as the control line now. X

Hi Hannah congratulations, just wanted to say I am sorts from Liverpool, I am from the Wirral but now live in NZ. Spent most of my teenage life in Liverpool though and do miss it very much :winkwink:


----------



## raylane0516

I'm due June 18th! Congrats!


----------



## sassymrsbee

I'm due June 23rd 2013 too! I am taking it as a sign all will be well, because it is my stepdaughters birthday! And she is really wanting a baby sister. :)


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

Bsterling said:


> hayleyttcbb1 said:
> 
> 
> Just seeing if there anyone due around that time to help with the wait :coffee:
> 
> Hi. I just found out this morning I'm expecting! My due date will be June 24. And I am also type 1 diabetic. Glad to have someone to talk to! Btw, I just joined the group cuz I saw this post...Click to expand...

Thats excitin i find it hard to find type 1s hows your bloods mine are okish no higher than 10 
On a bad day 
Have you been seen by diabetic team yet 
I have dating scan and meeting team in 1st november so exciting


----------



## Bsterling

This is my 3rd pregnancy. First 2 were as a gestational diabetic... Then after my 2nd was born I was diagnosed with type 2 then type 1. Not the beat team of doctors.. :growlmad:
My youngest daughter will be 5 in a month and we were ready for just 1 more baby! 
My a1c was 6.1 last I checked and just got it checked again today, so we will see. I'm pretty stable. I'm on levemir and novalog. I am waiting for an appointment with specialists. Very nervous going into this pregnancy...


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

Bsterling said:


> This is my 3rd pregnancy. First 2 were as a gestational diabetic... Then after my 2nd was born I was diagnosed with type 2 then type 1. Not the beat team of doctors.. :growlmad:
> My youngest daughter will be 5 in a month and we were ready for just 1 more baby!
> My a1c was 6.1 last I checked and just got it checked again today, so we will see. I'm pretty stable. I'm on levemir and novalog. I am waiting for an appointment with specialists. Very nervous going into this pregnancy...

Completly understand i only found out march this year i was diabetic my 3 month blood reading going to be sky high as i kinda went stuff it, onoy dropped them in 2week wait luckly i did tho im nervous as this my 1st im on lantis and a quick realse one
Just curious did you have a c section with your others 
I have my fingers x i can have a planed one was onoy exciting thing i could think of when i found out i had it


----------



## Heather0412

praying41more said:


> Heather0412 said:
> 
> 
> I' also due on 23rd June 2013. This will be my 3rd child. I'm looking for a buddy to go through this with too.
> 
> YAY!!! I am also preggo with my 3rd and due June 24th!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay! Congrats! How old are your other two? :happydance:


----------



## Heather0412

Feeling terrible today...Is it just me that gets the nasty 5 week cold? 3 pregnancies and I've had it each and every time. I guess its a good sign that my body is lowering its immune system for a happy and healthy sticky bean :)


----------



## Mouse189

hi guys im due 22/23rd june also - well i ahvent seen my doc but im going on my LMP as im not quite sure when i ovulated as i hadnt been tracking that properly. how are you estimiating your due dates? got my first gp appt to refer me next tuesday. i really want to go before get some reassurance but the receptionist was like no net tuesday will be fine if you just got a positive tet. its our first so im a little anxious


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Mouse189 said:


> hi guys im due 22/23rd june also - well i ahvent seen my doc but im going on my LMP as im not quite sure when i ovulated as i hadnt been tracking that properly. how are you estimiating your due dates? got my first gp appt to refer me next tuesday. i really want to go before get some reassurance but the receptionist was like no net tuesday will be fine if you just got a positive tet. its our first so im a little anxious

use the average length of your cycle and count backward 14 days from when your period would have been due...that is what would be considered your ovulation date. it could still be wrong if you are irregular but if your periods are pretty consistent then it should be pretty close. then you can search "pregnancy due date calculator" and use your OV date to get your due date. doctors mostly go by the first day of your last period regardless of when your ovulation date was so also enter your LMP date and see what the difference is. my date is the same whether i enter my ov date or my lmp but some people have dates that are far off from each other especially if you have longer or irregular cycles. https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator


----------



## Mouse189

:thumbup: thank you.
so my cycles are regularish but tend to be 34-36 days so if i count backwards from day i was due my DD is 28th June, but if i use my LMP then its the 22 June. So i guess end of june is as accurate i can be, really want to go dr or get an early scan - how long should i wait before i go?


----------



## LornaMJ

Mouse189 said:


> hi guys im due 22/23rd june also - well i ahvent seen my doc but im going on my LMP as im not quite sure when i ovulated as i hadnt been tracking that properly. how are you estimiating your due dates? got my first gp appt to refer me next tuesday. i really want to go before get some reassurance but the receptionist was like no net tuesday will be fine if you just got a positive tet. its our first so im a little anxious

I have worked out my dates also by my LMP as a little unsure of when I o'd and my EDD is 22/23 June. I am also anxious, be good when you get to speak to the GP


----------



## Mouse189

when r you going to ur GP? is it your first?x


----------



## LouisaC

hayleyttcbb1 said:


> Bsterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayleyttcbb1 said:
> 
> 
> Just seeing if there anyone due around that time to help with the wait :coffee:
> 
> Hi. I just found out this morning I'm expecting! My due date will be June 24. And I am also type 1 diabetic. Glad to have someone to talk to! Btw, I just joined the group cuz I saw this post...Click to expand...
> 
> Thats excitin i find it hard to find type 1s hows your bloods mine are okish no higher than 10
> On a bad day
> Have you been seen by diabetic team yet
> I have dating scan and meeting team in 1st november so excitingClick to expand...

That makes 3 of us then....

I'm type 1 since the age of 9, currently being treated with insulin pump and due on 21st June with my first! 

Have either of you had any bad hypos in the last few weeks?

I had a fairly scary one yesterday (hence the reason I am off work and on here today) :dohh:

I keep finding that I am bouncing around quite a bit, despite my last hbA1c being 5.4 - I'm not sure what difference it'll make seing as since I found out (having had a bad hypo at 4 weeks) I have constantly felt as though I'm on a loosing battle trying to adjust and correct - there may be a difficult few months in front of me! 

I'm also having trouble with the dreaded MS (which I don't think helps one bit) 

How are you guys getting on with any symptoms?


----------



## LornaMJ

Mouse189 said:


> when r you going to ur GP? is it your first?x

It will be my first but I have had two previous mc's. I go to my GP in the morning a little nervous!!


----------



## Mouse189

eeek fingers crossed hope it goes ok xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

my first scan is tomorrow :happydance: so excited :)


----------



## Bsterling

It's a lot of work to be a pregnant diabetic... But just take care of yourself and you'll be fine! I had a natural birth with my first and csection with second.


----------



## Bsterling

Hi! I'm glad to see I have support. I had some fasting highs around 10 dpo and after, and had trouble getting numbers down... But I adjusted and am doing better. I have had lots of cramping for the last week and headaches on and off. But numbers have been ok. I'm waiting to hear back from my dr for my current a1c, hoping it is good... I normally try to eat low carb so Im adding more carbs and need to try and eat a little fruit. Hoping they set me up with a nutritionist again.






LouisaC said:


> hayleyttcbb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bsterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayleyttcbb1 said:
> 
> 
> Just seeing if there anyone due around that time to help with the wait :coffee:
> 
> Hi. I just found out this morning I'm expecting! My due date will be June 24. And I am also type 1 diabetic. Glad to have someone to talk to! Btw, I just joined the group cuz I saw this post...Click to expand...
> 
> Thats excitin i find it hard to find type 1s hows your bloods mine are okish no higher than 10
> On a bad day
> Have you been seen by diabetic team yet
> I have dating scan and meeting team in 1st november so excitingClick to expand...
> 
> That makes 3 of us then....
> 
> I'm type 1 since the age of 9, currently being treated with insulin pump and due on 21st June with my first!
> 
> Have either of you had any bad hypos in the last few weeks?
> 
> I had a fairly scary one yesterday (hence the reason I am off work and on here today) :dohh:
> 
> I keep finding that I am bouncing around quite a bit, despite my last hbA1c being 5.4 - I'm not sure what difference it'll make seing as since I found out (having had a bad hypo at 4 weeks) I have constantly felt as though I'm on a loosing battle trying to adjust and correct - there may be a difficult few months in front of me!
> 
> I'm also having trouble with the dreaded MS (which I don't think helps one bit)
> 
> How are you guys getting on with any symptoms?Click to expand...


----------



## DAYDAY24

Im due around the 21 and i am so nervous i mc at 14 week two years ago. I just had an early ultrasound and saw two yolk saks pray for me need someone to go through this journey with me.


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

LouisaC said:


> hayleyttcbb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bsterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayleyttcbb1 said:
> 
> 
> Just seeing if there anyone due around that time to help with the wait :coffee:
> 
> Hi. I just found out this morning I'm expecting! My due date will be June 24. And I am also type 1 diabetic. Glad to have someone to talk to! Btw, I just joined the group cuz I saw this post...Click to expand...
> 
> Thats excitin i find it hard to find type 1s hows your bloods mine are okish no higher than 10
> On a bad day
> Have you been seen by diabetic team yet
> I have dating scan and meeting team in 1st november so excitingClick to expand...
> 
> That makes 3 of us then....
> 
> I'm type 1 since the age of 9, currently being treated with insulin pump and due on 21st June with my first!
> 
> Have either of you had any bad hypos in the last few weeks?
> 
> I had a fairly scary one yesterday (hence the reason I am off work and on here today) :dohh:
> 
> I keep finding that I am bouncing around quite a bit, despite my last hbA1c being 5.4 - I'm not sure what difference it'll make seing as since I found out (having had a bad hypo at 4 weeks) I have constantly felt as though I'm on a loosing battle trying to adjust and correct - there may be a difficult few months in front of me!
> 
> I'm also having trouble with the dreaded MS (which I don't think helps one bit)
> 
> How are you guys getting on with any symptoms?Click to expand...

Ms at mo feel so blah i jump around averages no high than 10 however this morning was 20 :/
Not sure how it got there and of course paniced aand just starting to come up from a low 1.6 it can be so frustraring boncing around like that 
I have a weird symptom of having to smell the lollie packet lol luckly no craving to eat them haha


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

Bsterling said:


> It's a lot of work to be a pregnant diabetic... But just take care of yourself and you'll be fine! I had a natural birth with my first and csection with second.

So either way .everyone keeps tellling me they know type 1s that had 8+ pound babies kinda scary most were 10 pound lol tho in guessing it depends on control


----------



## LouisaC

hayleyttcbb1 said:


> Bsterling said:
> 
> 
> It's a lot of work to be a pregnant diabetic... But just take care of yourself and you'll be fine! I had a natural birth with my first and csection with second.
> 
> So either way .everyone keeps tellling me they know type 1s that had 8+ pound babies kinda scary most were 10 pound lol tho in guessing it depends on controlClick to expand...

I've heard that Tpye 1 babies can be large too, hence the reason that many women are induced at 38 weeks to prevent problems during delivery (and the reason we are so closely watched) 

Have you spoken to your care team?

I have just been put onto prochlorperazine maleate for the MS, made the mistake of jumping on google when I got home and now not sure about taking them :shrug::wacko:

Think I might try and stick it out a bit longer rather than just giving in, but it is driving me crazy with taking insulin etc. 

I hope this is all over by the end of the first trimester!!!!


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hiii Ladies - Sorry I haven't replied sooner, I am a photographer and have been editing a clients wedding photo's for her ready for print :) Lovely !

Today I went to my first midwife appt which was just 10 min walk from my house (my last pregnancy I lived somewhere else and had to walk and walk walk to get to my dr's/midwife each appt) So that was nice. They dated me as 6 weeks pregnant and due 20th June and to my surprise they also do ultrasounds in the same place, SO happy as my hospital would be in the middle of the city centre and a 20-25 min drive. They booked it on the spot and now I can look forward to my scan on the 26th November at just 10 weeks pregnant ! Woop woop ! Can't waitttttt !


How are you all feeling? To the lady who said she saw two yolk sacks, does that mean you are expecting twins? My aunty just had twin boys and they are beauuuutiful :).

Also to the lady from the Wirral (I am no good at names and hate quoting) That's very cool - Don't see how you could miss it really as Liverpool is not much to speak about !!!:haha:

I have an ear infection (I've had lots since I was got labrynthitis last pregnancy, the pain is awful so I am going to DR''s asap) and acne. :( I'm also falling asleep in the middle of the day when my toddler does as I'm so tired.

As a pregnant lady I also have to book in for my flu jab, OH THE FUN OF BEING PREGNANT !!! I had 3 viles of blood taken for tests today too, my arm still feels empty, hehe.

:kiss:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

MissRamejkis said:


> Hiii Ladies - Sorry I haven't replied sooner, I am a photographer and have been editing a clients wedding photo's for her ready for print :) Lovely !
> 
> Today I went to my first midwife appt which was just 10 min walk from my house (my last pregnancy I lived somewhere else and had to walk and walk walk to get to my dr's/midwife each appt) So that was nice. They dated me as 6 weeks pregnant and due 20th June and to my surprise they also do ultrasounds in the same place, SO happy as my hospital would be in the middle of the city centre and a 20-25 min drive. They booked it on the spot and now I can look forward to my scan on the 26th November at just 10 weeks pregnant ! Woop woop ! Can't waitttttt !
> 
> 
> How are you all feeling? To the lady who said she saw two yolk sacks, does that mean you are expecting twins? My aunty just had twin boys and they are beauuuutiful :).
> 
> Also to the lady from the Wirral (I am no good at names and hate quoting) That's very cool - Don't see how you could miss it really as Liverpool is not much to speak about !!!:haha:
> 
> I have an ear infection (I've had lots since I was got labrynthitis last pregnancy, the pain is awful so I am going to DR''s asap) and acne. :( I'm also falling asleep in the middle of the day when my toddler does as I'm so tired.
> 
> As a pregnant lady I also have to book in for my flu jab, OH THE FUN OF BEING PREGNANT !!! I had 3 viles of blood taken for tests today too, my arm still feels empty, hehe.
> 
> :kiss:

they took 3 vials from me too today! that is the worst part for me...it was even worse than the pap smear :( but seeing baby on the screen today was totally worth it.


----------



## MissRamejkis

As soon as I had posted I realised I meant vials, ahhaaha ! Oh well. Please please post your scan, I would love to see what they look like so early on ! I can hardly wait another 4 weeks to see my own :) X


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

here you go Miss :)
 



Attached Files:







php2t8yIXAM.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CatchBabyDust

hey everyone..woow lots of u are due june 22nd...well me too! Based on LMP... Ofcourse i'm happy but cant get too excited cause i had a mmc in August..so yeah it kills the excitement.. but i love the positive vibes of this thread :D ...

i hope we all have a H&H 9 months and sending sticky vibes to all of us...and wow..now i have a selection of bump buddies :D ... i think this will be my favorite thread :))


----------



## Bsterling

My babies were both around 8.6 and I ended up going the full 40 weeks with them both. I guess it all just depend on the #s. If kept under control versus not, that might be a larger baby. 
I'm sorry about the ms... It's already scary enough being on the insulin and having a diabetic pregnancy, but adding more meds into the mix... No fun! I just got my current a1c back and still 6.1, hoping all stays good this whole pregnancy. Many months to go. Where are u all from? I'm in Cali.




LouisaC said:


> hayleyttcbb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bsterling said:
> 
> 
> It's a lot of work to be a pregnant diabetic... But just take care of yourself and you'll be fine! I had a natural birth with my first and csection with second.
> 
> So either way .everyone keeps tellling me they know type 1s that had 8+ pound babies kinda scary most were 10 pound lol tho in guessing it depends on controlClick to expand...
> 
> I've heard that Tpye 1 babies can be large too, hence the reason that many women are induced at 38 weeks to prevent problems during delivery (and the reason we are so closely watched)
> 
> Have you spoken to your care team?
> 
> I have just been put onto prochlorperazine maleate for the MS, made the mistake of jumping on google when I got home and now not sure about taking them :shrug::wacko:
> 
> Think I might try and stick it out a bit longer rather than just giving in, but it is driving me crazy with taking insulin etc.
> 
> I hope this is all over by the end of the first trimester!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## ecomama12

If all goes well, my due date is June 26. Just got my BFP. This will be my first - and I'm definitely nervous, excited and feeling all the symptoms. Looking forward to the end of this trimester so I can "relax" a bit. ;)


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

I've heard that Tpye 1 babies can be large too, hence the reason that many women are induced at 38 weeks to prevent problems during delivery (and the reason we are so closely watched) 

Have you spoken to your care team?

I have just been put onto prochlorperazine maleate for the MS, made the mistake of jumping on google when I got home and now not sure about taking them :shrug::wacko:

Think I might try and stick it out a bit longer rather than just giving in, but it is driving me crazy with taking insulin etc. 

I hope this is all over by the end of the first trimester!!!![/QUOTE]

I have talked to my normal care team 
On 1st i get transfered over to my preg care team


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital afet an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry:. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:


----------



## LouisaC

Congrats Bsterling on the HbA1c! 



hayleyttcbb1 said:


> I've heard that Tpye 1 babies can be large too, hence the reason that many women are induced at 38 weeks to prevent problems during delivery (and the reason we are so closely watched)
> 
> Have you spoken to your care team?
> 
> I have just been put onto prochlorperazine maleate for the MS, made the mistake of jumping on google when I got home and now not sure about taking them :shrug::wacko:
> 
> Think I might try and stick it out a bit longer rather than just giving in, but it is driving me crazy with taking insulin etc.
> 
> I hope this is all over by the end of the first trimester!!!!

I have talked to my normal care team 
On 1st i get transfered over to my preg care team[/QUOTE]


Did you do the whole pre-pregnancy planning with the care team? I ended up sitting in the local ante-natal clinics for about 3 months before I actually felt qualified to be there! - Is very odd being surrounded by lumps and bumps and knowing you're not even on the starting line.:shrug:

I have been quite lucky in that my regular diabetic specialists also deal with pregnancy as well, so I already have a good working relationship with them.

I actually found out that I was expecting the morning of a supposed 'pre-pregnancy' appointment - I just had a feeling that something was going on and didn't want them to test and find out before I did! :thumbup:

I've decided that I will steer clear of the sickness meds unless I get really uncomfortable - I can't stand the thought of doing anything to hurt Pip!

I'm over in Bristol, UK. 

Where are you guys?


----------



## LouisaC

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital afet an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry:. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:


Aww hun, hope you're OK and back on the road to recovery.

Thoughts are with you and wishing you future :dust:


----------



## Steph93

First baby, due june 21st


----------



## Heather0412

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital afet an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry:. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:

I am so sorry for your loss :( Take some time to take care of you before deciding on your next move. Your dream can still happen even if it turns out to happen in a way you didn't expect.


----------



## praying41more

Heather0412 said:


> praying41more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather0412 said:
> 
> 
> I' also due on 23rd June 2013. This will be my 3rd child. I'm looking for a buddy to go through this with too.
> 
> YAY!!! I am also preggo with my 3rd and due June 24th!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Congrats! How old are your other two? :happydance:Click to expand...

Sorry it took so long for me to reply...BUSY BUSY BUSY LOL. My other 2 kiddos are 7 and 4, both boys so I am hoping for a girl this time but Im sure I will have another boy. :wacko: H&H pregnancy and baby is all I really care about. 

What about you? How are you feeling? I have no appetite except for anything vinegary and just starting to have waves of nausea but no vomiting, thank God! If I eat something vinegary, I feel better though. Typical pickles and pregnancy I guess. :)


----------



## Heather0412

praying41more said:


> Heather0412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praying41more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather0412 said:
> 
> 
> I' also due on 23rd June 2013. This will be my 3rd child. I'm looking for a buddy to go through this with too.
> 
> YAY!!! I am also preggo with my 3rd and due June 24th!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Congrats! How old are your other two? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it took so long for me to reply...BUSY BUSY BUSY LOL. My other 2 kiddos are 7 and 4, both boys so I am hoping for a girl this time but Im sure I will have another boy. :wacko: H&H pregnancy and baby is all I really care about.
> 
> What about you? How are you feeling? I have no appetite except for anything vinegary and just starting to have waves of nausea but no vomiting, thank God! If I eat something vinegary, I feel better though. Typical pickles and pregnancy I guess. :)Click to expand...

I don't get many pregnancy symptoms. I've never had morning sickness but I do always get sick with a nasty cold as 5 weeks when my immune system lowers for the pregnancy. I have had a really horrible couple of days but finally starting to feel better. I had to have a blood test (or rather tests 15 vials of blood) yesturday as my sister and my mother both have blood clotting disorders and both presented at my current age. If I have it then I will be having daily injections. So pray for my that the tests come back negative. 

I already have a girl and a boy which are so very different in so many ways, I'm not sure what I am hoping for this time round. I would be happy with either. I love babies :) I hope your morning sickness doesn't last too long or get too bad.


----------



## angelcrane

due June 27th. Having a few problems with morning sickness already...


----------



## Heather0412

I'm wondering if I'm having twins. Went to the hospital this morning because I was having sharp pains. Being that I am only 5 weeks they said that on an ultrasound would likely not show anything. They did a blood test and my HGC level was 8400 normally between 5 weeks: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml. They did an ultrasound and were concerned they couldn't see a heart beat (which they wouldn't if I was 5 weeks) I think they think that I am further along due to my hgc hormone but I am absolutely sure about my dates and looking at other 5 week ultrasound they match mine completly. Anyone had twins or know anyone with twins that has any thoughts? I am also sure that I saw the edge of another sac on the ultrasound but the doctor (not my normal doctor) didn't pay any attention and was being shown how the use the machine as it seemed he had no idea what to look for. I have an appointment next thursday with my OB but am really excited at the thought that twins are a possibility :happydance:


----------



## tashalina

Hi ladies, its been a while since iv been on here...when I was PG with my daughter I lived on here as it becomes very addictive :haha:

I found out last night I am pg with my third, was a bit of a shock as we weren't trying but once I get my head around it it will be all good.

Working on my lmp I'll be due 28th June. 

Apart from sore boobs, a bit of cramping and a few waves of nausea im ok so far....waiting for the sickness to hit which im not looking forward to! 

Iv got a son who is 5 and a daughter who is 2 now so she will be made up with a 'baba' lol.


----------



## thethomsons

Hi could I join, I'm 6 weeks on Monday and due around 23rd June I think. Have one Ds and have had two mc this year already so very anxious.
What symptoms are you experiencing? I am tired but that's it, hoping not a bad sign. I got a 3+ yesterday on a cb digital so thinking that would be about right. 

Be good to speak to others at same stage x


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

LouisaC said:


> Congrats Bsterling on the HbA1c!
> 
> 
> 
> hayleyttcbb1 said:
> 
> 
> I've heard that Tpye 1 babies can be large too, hence the reason that many women are induced at 38 weeks to prevent problems during delivery (and the reason we are so closely watched)
> 
> Have you spoken to your care team?
> 
> I have just been put onto prochlorperazine maleate for the MS, made the mistake of jumping on google when I got home and now not sure about taking them :shrug::wacko:
> 
> Think I might try and stick it out a bit longer rather than just giving in, but it is driving me crazy with taking insulin etc.
> 
> I hope this is all over by the end of the first trimester!!!!
> 
> I have talked to my normal care team
> On 1st i get transfered over to my preg care teamClick to expand...


Did you do the whole pre-pregnancy planning with the care team? I ended up sitting in the local ante-natal clinics for about 3 months before I actually felt qualified to be there! - Is very odd being surrounded by lumps and bumps and knowing you're not even on the starting line.:shrug:

I have been quite lucky in that my regular diabetic specialists also deal with pregnancy as well, so I already have a good working relationship with them.

I actually found out that I was expecting the morning of a supposed 'pre-pregnancy' appointment - I just had a feeling that something was going on and didn't want them to test and find out before I did! :thumbup:

I've decided that I will steer clear of the sickness meds unless I get really uncomfortable - I can't stand the thought of doing anything to hurt Pip!

I'm over in Bristol, UK. 

Where are you guys?[/QUOTE]

I was with em at start then faded off when i gave up and boom preg that month but the lady im with and the team are lovely 
Im in new zealand 
And make sure you drink loads of water if your being sick lots as we get dehdrated quick as it is


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

thethomsons said:


> Hi could I join, I'm 6 weeks on Monday and due around 23rd June I think. Have one Ds and have had two mc this year already so very anxious.
> What symptoms are you experiencing? I am tired but that's it, hoping not a bad sign. I got a 3+ yesterday on a cb digital so thinking that would be about right.
> 
> Be good to speak to others at same stage x

Being tired is completly normal i went for nap at 8pm gave me hour before my tv shows started well my nap turned into my bed time didnt wake u till 5am haha made me feel real old 
Ive also been sick and boobs have exploded which i dont mind
Im 6 wks today :flower:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

hayleyttcbb1 said:


> thethomsons said:
> 
> 
> Hi could I join, I'm 6 weeks on Monday and due around 23rd June I think. Have one Ds and have had two mc this year already so very anxious.
> What symptoms are you experiencing? I am tired but that's it, hoping not a bad sign. I got a 3+ yesterday on a cb digital so thinking that would be about right.
> 
> Be good to speak to others at same stage x
> 
> Being tired is completly normal i went for nap at 8pm gave me hour before my tv shows started well my nap turned into my bed time didnt wake u till 5am haha made me feel real old
> Ive also been sick and boobs have exploded which i dont mind
> Im 6 wks today :flower:Click to expand...

Im half way through week 6 and ALL i want to do is sleep. i usually go to bed before 10, get up at 7, nap from 8-10, then nap from 3-4. Im trying to just let my body do what it needs too but it is really hard to make it work with 2 dogs and a house to clean.


----------



## Babybunny1982

Me and its my birthday :)


----------



## Heather0412

I'm seeing my OB today to find out why my HGC levels are so high...wish me luck everyone that all is fine...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## rajnin

Good luck!

I'm due on June 26th - my doc will confirm the date on my first scan. 9 more sleeps and I can have my scan!
I'm about 5 weeks 4 days

I had a Mmc in July this year so am very scared! But praying all goes well this time.


----------



## praying41more

Heather0412 said:


> I'm seeing my OB today to find out why my HGC levels are so high...wish me luck everyone that all is fine...I'll keep you posted.

Good luck!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Heather0412

My due date has been adjusted to 26th June but healthy viable little bean in their. Will be going back next week for another scan as it was too early to see the heart beat yet.


----------



## Heather0412

praying41more said:


> Heather0412 said:
> 
> 
> I'm seeing my OB today to find out why my HGC levels are so high...wish me luck everyone that all is fine...I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Good luck!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you. So excited to know that everything is healthy and going well. I was quite stressed out over the weekend.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

keep us updated heather!... as for me cant wait for my next scan next monday! So anxious..cause i had mmc in august SO i'm hoping everything goes well for me this time.. We could then share scans here.. I also want to confirm my Due date..right now its 22 june 2013...based on LMP 

GL to everyone


----------



## praying41more

Heather0412 said:


> praying41more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather0412 said:
> 
> 
> I'm seeing my OB today to find out why my HGC levels are so high...wish me luck everyone that all is fine...I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Good luck!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. So excited to know that everything is healthy and going well. I was quite stressed out over the weekend.Click to expand...

I completely understand. I am so stressed right now. Im hoping my dr can fit me in sometime soon so I can see this little peanut. 

I am so happy for you. I know it gives you peace of mind knowing everything is going just fine.


----------



## wantingabump

Hi all! I am due June 17, 2013. YAY! I was trying to find a forum with ladies near my due date! 

This is my first as well! :happydance:


----------



## Heather0412

All good for me. No heart beat yet so another visit schedualed for Monday. Feeling so sick today though :( I didn't have any of the symptoms I'm having this time with my other two.


----------



## praying41more

Heather0412 said:


> All good for me. No heart beat yet so another visit schedualed for Monday. Feeling so sick today though :( I didn't have any of the symptoms I'm having this time with my other two.

Me either. Its so weird. Im feeling completely different than I did with the other two. Its hard to explain because they were so different from each other, all the way down to how I carried them. 

I called the dr yesterday and she couldnt get me in for an ultrasound this week but she did get me in for some blood work to kinda settle my nerves. They are so wonderful there. She did fit me in for the ultrasound a week earlier than I originally had scheduled. So we are now looking at 11/8 for my first scan!!! I am so excited. By then we should be able to see a heartbeat and everything!


----------



## LouisaC

hayleyttcbb1 said:


> LouisaC said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Bsterling on the HbA1c!
> 
> 
> 
> hayleyttcbb1 said:
> 
> 
> I've heard that Tpye 1 babies can be large too, hence the reason that many women are induced at 38 weeks to prevent problems during delivery (and the reason we are so closely watched)
> 
> Have you spoken to your care team?
> 
> I have just been put onto prochlorperazine maleate for the MS, made the mistake of jumping on google when I got home and now not sure about taking them :shrug::wacko:
> 
> Think I might try and stick it out a bit longer rather than just giving in, but it is driving me crazy with taking insulin etc.
> 
> I hope this is all over by the end of the first trimester!!!!
> 
> I have talked to my normal care team
> On 1st i get transfered over to my preg care teamClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you do the whole pre-pregnancy planning with the care team? I ended up sitting in the local ante-natal clinics for about 3 months before I actually felt qualified to be there! - Is very odd being surrounded by lumps and bumps and knowing you're not even on the starting line.:shrug:
> 
> I have been quite lucky in that my regular diabetic specialists also deal with pregnancy as well, so I already have a good working relationship with them.
> 
> I actually found out that I was expecting the morning of a supposed 'pre-pregnancy' appointment - I just had a feeling that something was going on and didn't want them to test and find out before I did! :thumbup:
> 
> I've decided that I will steer clear of the sickness meds unless I get really uncomfortable - I can't stand the thought of doing anything to hurt Pip!
> 
> I'm over in Bristol, UK.
> 
> Where are you guys?Click to expand...

I was with em at start then faded off when i gave up and boom preg that month but the lady im with and the team are lovely 
Im in new zealand 
And make sure you drink loads of water if your being sick lots as we get dehdrated quick as it is[/QUOTE]


Thanks, just trying to keep anything down at the minute is interesting, but I'm trying to look on it as a good thing...we'll see how long that lasts!

I had my first hypo without warning symptoms last week - when the paramedics eventually got blood out of me, sugars were down to 1.1. 

Not fun :dohh:

I have my booking in session with the midwife tomorrow, so I'll see what she thinks about it all.


----------



## Heather0412

praying41more said:


> Heather0412 said:
> 
> 
> All good for me. No heart beat yet so another visit schedualed for Monday. Feeling so sick today though :( I didn't have any of the symptoms I'm having this time with my other two.
> 
> Me either. Its so weird. Im feeling completely different than I did with the other two. Its hard to explain because they were so different from each other, all the way down to how I carried them.
> 
> I called the dr yesterday and she couldnt get me in for an ultrasound this week but she did get me in for some blood work to kinda settle my nerves. They are so wonderful there. She did fit me in for the ultrasound a week earlier than I originally had scheduled. So we are now looking at 11/8 for my first scan!!! I am so excited. By then we should be able to see a heartbeat and everything!Click to expand...

It is weird isn't it. I fully expected it to go the same way my other two went. I am happy everything is going well and I will feel so much better when we see the heart beat but it does make me think what this pregnancy will be like since it is so early. Good luck for your scan. Everything will be absolutely perfect. I'm trying to enjoy every symptom (even the not so good ones) and rejoice in the fact that I'm pregnant. It took us six months of trying before we got pregnant this time which felt so long and had us very worried that it would happen as we never had any trouble before. Did you fall straight away?


----------



## praying41more

Heather0412 said:


> praying41more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather0412 said:
> 
> 
> All good for me. No heart beat yet so another visit schedualed for Monday. Feeling so sick today though :( I didn't have any of the symptoms I'm having this time with my other two.
> 
> Me either. Its so weird. Im feeling completely different than I did with the other two. Its hard to explain because they were so different from each other, all the way down to how I carried them.
> 
> I called the dr yesterday and she couldnt get me in for an ultrasound this week but she did get me in for some blood work to kinda settle my nerves. They are so wonderful there. She did fit me in for the ultrasound a week earlier than I originally had scheduled. So we are now looking at 11/8 for my first scan!!! I am so excited. By then we should be able to see a heartbeat and everything!Click to expand...
> 
> It is weird isn't it. I fully expected it to go the same way my other two went. I am happy everything is going well and I will feel so much better when we see the heart beat but it does make me think what this pregnancy will be like since it is so early. Good luck for your scan. Everything will be absolutely perfect. I'm trying to enjoy every symptom (even the not so good ones) and rejoice in the fact that I'm pregnant. It took us six months of trying before we got pregnant this time which felt so long and had us very worried that it would happen as we never had any trouble before. Did you fall straight away?Click to expand...

No...well, we have been trying since Janurary and finally got pregnant in May but found out in July that the baby's heartbeat had stopped and I had to have a D&C...UGH, no fun at all!!! Found out that the baby had Trisomy 22 (extra chromosome that is not survivable past 1st trimester of pregnancy) So after everything healed up, we were told we could try again and with a little clomid to help things along we got pregnant on the 2nd round :cloud9: So Im still a little guarded but very excited to be pregnant again. 

I just got a call from the dr and my HCG levels are at 9100!! :happydance: She is very happy with those numbers and wants me to come in tomorrow morning just for my own peace of mind and make sure the numbers are still going up. My progesterone is like 57 and she said that this little bean "ain't goin NOWHERE!!" LOL, that makes me very happy :happydance:


I just started to feel really sick this morning and I too am trying to enjoy every little symptom since Im sure this is my last. Three is definitely enough for me. :) 

Its so nice to have someone on the same wave length as me.


----------



## tashalina

I also feel totally different. Im sure with my last 2 I was totally off food by now and feeling very sick...this time im starving all the time and although Iv had a few bouts of queasyness thats been it. been super tired though!


----------



## Heather0412

praying41more said:


> Heather0412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praying41more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather0412 said:
> 
> 
> All good for me. No heart beat yet so another visit schedualed for Monday. Feeling so sick today though :( I didn't have any of the symptoms I'm having this time with my other two.
> 
> Me either. Its so weird. Im feeling completely different than I did with the other two. Its hard to explain because they were so different from each other, all the way down to how I carried them.
> 
> I called the dr yesterday and she couldnt get me in for an ultrasound this week but she did get me in for some blood work to kinda settle my nerves. They are so wonderful there. She did fit me in for the ultrasound a week earlier than I originally had scheduled. So we are now looking at 11/8 for my first scan!!! I am so excited. By then we should be able to see a heartbeat and everything!Click to expand...
> 
> It is weird isn't it. I fully expected it to go the same way my other two went. I am happy everything is going well and I will feel so much better when we see the heart beat but it does make me think what this pregnancy will be like since it is so early. Good luck for your scan. Everything will be absolutely perfect. I'm trying to enjoy every symptom (even the not so good ones) and rejoice in the fact that I'm pregnant. It took us six months of trying before we got pregnant this time which felt so long and had us very worried that it would happen as we never had any trouble before. Did you fall straight away?Click to expand...
> 
> No...well, we have been trying since Janurary and finally got pregnant in May but found out in July that the baby's heartbeat had stopped and I had to have a D&C...UGH, no fun at all!!! Found out that the baby had Trisomy 22 (extra chromosome that is not survivable past 1st trimester of pregnancy) So after everything healed up, we were told we could try again and with a little clomid to help things along we got pregnant on the 2nd round :cloud9: So Im still a little guarded but very excited to be pregnant again.
> 
> I just got a call from the dr and my HCG levels are at 9100!! :happydance: She is very happy with those numbers and wants me to come in tomorrow morning just for my own peace of mind and make sure the numbers are still going up. My progesterone is like 57 and she said that this little bean "ain't goin NOWHERE!!" LOL, that makes me very happy :happydance:
> 
> 
> I just started to feel really sick this morning and I too am trying to enjoy every little symptom since Im sure this is my last. Three is definitely enough for me. :)
> 
> Its so nice to have someone on the same wave length as me.Click to expand...




tashalina said:


> I also feel totally different. Im sure with my last 2 I was totally off food by now and feeling very sick...this time im starving all the time and although Iv had a few bouts of queasyness thats been it. been super tired though!

Praying41more you have to be excited with those numbers. It must be hard not worrying with what you have been through. I am sure everything is going to be fine with this pregnancy. As for me I really want four but my husband was pretty happy with two lol. He came round with this one and is excited. You never stop worrying though especially when its different from past experiences. Can I ask how old you are now? I'm 32 and although they say its not my age I do wonder if that is the reason why its so different.

Tashalina feel very happy!! I didn't get morning sickness at all with my first two and had two very healthy babys. Good luck and enjoy feeling well :happydance:


----------



## praying41more

Heather,
Yes, I think its age too. Im 30 and I was 22 and 25 with my other 2 so Im sure age has something to do with it. 

Tashalina, congrats and I didnt have m/s with my other 2 either but I didnt have much of an appetite either. With this one, my appetite comes and goes. Some days I cant get enough to eat but other days, I could go all day without eating because it just makes me nauseous. 

Questions Ladies, So my boobs have been so sore, to the point that it hurts to "bounce" down the stairs and take off my bra. But this morning I woke up and nothing. They arent even a little sore but I feel so sick. I almost vomited as soon as I got out of bed. What do you think? I know Im a worry wart but I hate it when my symptoms change without an explanation. :wacko:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

praying41more - same here..my boobs today are so normal..maybe it'll come back?

girls sorry for this statement but i'm having alot of gassss and twinges today! Is this normal..like i need to let the gas out so the twinges can become less painful..it started after i took my nap...is this normal to have twinges..?? its right in the center of my uterus a little closer to the left though...im also alot more nauseous today ..havent vomited at all yet...but the nausea is starting to kick in...i want to eat and i dont want to at the same time...like im really hungry but i cant seem to put anything. Anyone having same symptoms


----------



## yorkiepud

I'm due June 26th with my first baby. Had first midwife apt today and been told my first scan will be in the week beginning 10th Dec which I'm really happy about, nice to have a date to look forward to!

Feeling OK at the no apart from sooo tired. I slept 11 hours last night! Got a weeks hol at the mo though. Worried about how I'm going to cope with work as its getting difficult, 12 hr days and pregnancy don't mix! Anyone else in a position
lke this with work?
X


----------



## penguins

Hi, I think I am due around June 26! I have not yet had a dating scan to confirm due date though


----------



## penguins

yorkiepud said:


> I'm due June 26th with my first baby. Had first midwife apt today and been told my first scan will be in the week beginning 10th Dec which I'm really happy about, nice to have a date to look forward to!
> 
> Feeling OK at the no apart from sooo tired. I slept 11 hours last night! Got a weeks hol at the mo though. Worried about how I'm going to cope with work as its getting difficult, 12 hr days and pregnancy don't mix! Anyone else in a position
> lke this with work?
> X

We have the same due date! I am in the same boat; between school and working I am currently doing around 60 hour weeks and it's exhausting


----------



## yoshy

Hey Ladies, I just found this thread and am also due June 23rd with my first. Looking forward to having people to wait it out with 

I'm 27 with hypothyroidism, so I'm being pretty careful to make sure to take the meds for that.
I had my first US at 5w1d at my gyno's office, and she sent me for a second one a week later as she said the embryonic sac was really tiny.
Had the second one on Sunday this week (6w0d), and the US technician said it looked fine, and I also got to see it! It was just a dark splodge with a white splodge in the middle, but it was so exciting to see it!

So far I've not had MS, but I've had a the runs a few times, and I read that that can be an alternate form of MS. I'd prefer this to the vomiting though, so here's hoping this is how it stays.
Other than that, I've had really sore BBs, although it's helped by the fact that I've stopped wearing an underwired bra.

To whoever it was who said they haven't felt sick, but rather constantly hungry, that's how I'm feeling right now.
My gyno and GP sent me to a dietitian because I'm already overweight and they want to monitor my weight gain throughout the pregnancy to make sure I don't gain too much and put myself at risk of Gestational Diabetes. She put me on a fairly strict diet, which should be leaving me satisfied, but I ran out of vegetables this morning and had no time to go out and buy more, so I've been feeling crappy all day because I was so hungry.

Other than that, my gyno also sent me to have the glucose test done already, which I did today, because, as I mentioned, she wanted to make sure already that I'm not at risk yet of gestational diabetes.
Results came back as 131 MG/DL (which I'm not certain the meaning of), which seems to be on the high end of the safe range (it says anything higher than 140 is high).
Everything else on all the other blood tests I've had done has been fine, thank goodness.

This is like the third round of blood tests I've had this month... I've had like 10-12 vials of blood taken, 8 of them in the past week and a half :p


----------



## praying41more

CatchBabyDust said:


> praying41more - same here..my boobs today are so normal..maybe it'll come back?
> 
> girls sorry for this statement but i'm having alot of gassss and twinges today! Is this normal..like i need to let the gas out so the twinges can become less painful..it started after i took my nap...is this normal to have twinges..?? its right in the center of my uterus a little closer to the left though...im also alot more nauseous today ..havent vomited at all yet...but the nausea is starting to kick in...i want to eat and i dont want to at the same time...like im really hungry but i cant seem to put anything. Anyone having same symptoms

OMG, yes! I have horrible gas and it hurts until I let it out. Ive been having twinges too but I think its just cysts. I have lots of trouble with them, especially when Im preggo. The twinges also could be from just stretching and your body shifting, making room for baby. If its controlled to one side, its more likely thats the ovary you ovulated from and got pregnant. You get a cyst on the ovary that you ovulate from and it stays your entire pregnancy. Some women have smaller ones than others and it doesnt cause any pain but with me, that tend to be larger and cause some discomfort but soon goes away after I get use to the pain and the baby gets bigger. Maybe thats what is going on with you too. :winkwink:


----------



## yoshy

praying41more said:


> You get a cyst on the ovary that you ovulate from and it stays your entire pregnancy. Some women have smaller ones than others and it doesnt cause any pain but with me, that tend to be larger and cause some discomfort but soon goes away after I get use to the pain and the baby gets bigger. Maybe thats what is going on with you too. :winkwink:

Interesting, I didn't know that. At my US on Sunday the technician mentioned a cyst on one of my ovaries, but I thought it was just the remainder of what was supposedly polycystic ovaries, and I thought nothing of it. Sounds more likely it's this.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Omg I'm hoping for the best!! I'm so nervous though that it could be ectopic..my appointment isn't till Monday ..I'm praying to god it isn't ectopic or something serious.. I did go to the dr before I found out I was pregnant for just a normal check up..it was 12 days before getting my bfp and all she saw was a thickened uterus..and some fluid near my ovary which she said it was normal from the rupture of the egg from the ovary..is that what it is??? She didn't say it was a cyst though..she said fluid..but she did wonder y my uterus was thick..they can't say it's pregnancy here until it's confirmed..but I'm going back on monday


----------



## CatchBabyDust

I posted alot of stuff on the wrong thread ugh! Well I just came back from the er! It was too painful not to go..thankfully not ectopic but as prayingfor1 said a coprus cycst .,thank god nothing serious. I also have another cyst from before "follicular" but weird cause early oct it was gone..does it cone back randomly? It's not serious though..thank god I went to the er.,I think mental relaxation helps u tolerate the pain. Also, I'm only 5w4d not 6w3d as I thought..saw the yolk sac but no fetal pole yet..dr said too soon..so that changes my due day till the 28th of June I believe


----------



## praying41more

CatchBabyDust said:


> I posted alot of stuff on the wrong thread ugh! Well I just came back from the er! It was too painful not to go..thankfully not ectopic but as prayingfor1 said a coprus cycst .,thank god nothing serious. I also have another cyst from before "follicular" but weird cause early oct it was gone..does it cone back randomly? It's not serious though..thank god I went to the er.,I think mental relaxation helps u tolerate the pain. Also, I'm only 5w4d not 6w3d as I thought..saw the yolk sac but no fetal pole yet..dr said too soon..so that changes my due day till the 28th of June I believe

Im so glad you got it checked because I am far from being a dr LOL. And yes, I agree. Mental relaxation does help with pain and being worried. Happy for you that now you know for sure what it was and all is well.

Its so hard to really tell how far along you are when the baby is so small so I wouldnt worry so much about being a week behind. Week 12 ultrasound is usually the defining one and is more accurate. 

BTW I have follicular cyst all the time and have since I was 15, so I know how you feel. They are definitely no fun but they are in no way harmful to you or the baby. Just a little painful and they are just water when they pop, well at least mine are. Its kinda funny though because when Im not preggo, they hurt like the dickens when they pop but when Im preggo, I hardly feel them. Strange.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

prayingfor1more- I got this one at the beginning of the year.. however as i said it already popped as my dr showed me in an earlier scan in oct before finding i was preggers....Is it back again?? I saw fluid that time..this time its a cyst ! Do u know what causes them..now im starting to worry its not follicular!! but i wont stress myself about it unless it gets too painful to walk...


----------



## yorkiepud

penguins said:


> yorkiepud said:
> 
> 
> I'm due June 26th with my first baby. Had first midwife apt today and been told my first scan will be in the week beginning 10th Dec which I'm really happy about, nice to have a date to look forward to!
> 
> Feeling OK at the no apart from sooo tired. I slept 11 hours last night! Got a weeks hol at the mo though. Worried about how I'm going to cope with work as its getting difficult, 12 hr days and pregnancy don't mix! Anyone else in a position
> lke this with work?
> X
> 
> We have the same due date! I am in the same boat; between school and working I am currently doing around 60 hour weeks and it's exhaustingClick to expand...

Its a killer isn't it! Worried how I will cope when I'm big as there is no let-up with my job really... good luck with your pregnancy! All seems so far off yet. But I'm already so gooey when I see babies (even more than usual!).


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

I was with diabetes team when had my 1st low low just said lo on meter haha 
Went for scan only saw sac and yok and no heart beat yet bit worried but the dated me a week behind what i thought and said it changes in early scans


----------



## praying41more

CatchBabyDust said:


> prayingfor1more- I got this one at the beginning of the year.. however as i said it already popped as my dr showed me in an earlier scan in oct before finding i was preggers....Is it back again?? I saw fluid that time..this time its a cyst ! Do u know what causes them..now im starting to worry its not follicular!! but i wont stress myself about it unless it gets too painful to walk...

Mine grow back all the time but the dr has always told me they are just filled with water and shouldnt cause any problems other than some pain. I havent ever been given a reason they come and go, just that they are not dangerous. More than likely, if it popped and its back, thats exactly what you are going through too. I would like to think, if the dr was concerned with it, they would have said something about it when they got the results from your scan. :hugs:


----------



## praying41more

Also ladies, I thought you would be happy to know, my boob soreness has returned and now has brought along her sister, morning sickness. Oh boy, I feel like junk! And typically, the only thing that makes me feel better......yep, you guessed it, pickles. LOL! I guess its the vinegar. I just want to lay around and I have no energy. Im trying to embrace it. So, I guess its nap time.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

praying41more said:


> Also ladies, I thought you would be happy to know, my boob soreness has returned and now has brought along her sister, morning sickness. Oh boy, I feel like junk! And typically, the only thing that makes me feel better......yep, you guessed it, pickles. LOL! I guess its the vinegar. I just want to lay around and I have no energy. Im trying to embrace it. So, I guess its nap time.

Thats good to hear!! mm pickles sound about right for me right now... i only get queasy through out the day especially when i dont eat well...But when i have frequent small meals i'm never nauseated..i guess it really works..! As for me also my boob soreness is back! It was a litttle gone yesterday..not completely but felt like i had no boobs lol..but today im happy to say its back..i want symptoms they make me happy! Is that weird lol


----------



## praying41more

CatchBabyDust said:


> praying41more said:
> 
> 
> Also ladies, I thought you would be happy to know, my boob soreness has returned and now has brought along her sister, morning sickness. Oh boy, I feel like junk! And typically, the only thing that makes me feel better......yep, you guessed it, pickles. LOL! I guess its the vinegar. I just want to lay around and I have no energy. Im trying to embrace it. So, I guess its nap time.
> 
> Thats good to hear!! mm pickles sound about right for me right now... i only get queasy through out the day especially when i dont eat well...But when i have frequent small meals i'm never nauseated..i guess it really works..! As for me also my boob soreness is back! It was a litttle gone yesterday..not completely but felt like i had no boobs lol..but today im happy to say its back..i want symptoms they make me happy! Is that weird lolClick to expand...

No that is not weird at all. I feel the same way. Symptoms make it feel real to me. 

So my nausea started yesterday and low and behold, half way through dinner last night, the smell of my DH steak sauce did it for me. I vomited every bit my meal. That was no fun but I felt so much better. My boys were so sweet. They were asking "are you ok mommy? did you get sick? did the baby make you sick?" They just wanted to take care of me. I guess that is one of the advantages of being the only female in the house. Everyone thinks Im fragile and I need to be pampered. NICE! :winkwink:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i've been puking everyday since 4+5 :sick: pumpkin cheesecake got me yesterday...today it was watermelon...which is supposed to help morning sickness...not for me :nope: I'm hoping it will pass around 12 weeks so that i can actually enjoy some of the time i am pregnant instead of sulking all day with upset tummy.


----------



## sarahemma.

due on 22nd june :)


----------



## iambanbury

June 26


----------



## CatchBabyDust

prayingfor1more- aww thats sweet of them...and i agree about being the only lady! i bet its fun! I honestly want to be the only lady haha..i want all boys...but right now i dont care..i just want a healthy baby.. About the morning sickness..i wish i could vomit!! Its terrrrible..its like im a bout to vomit and cant..so its good that u did vomit! I'm pretty happy to say i have some food aversions now! Spigatti with tomato sauce, bugles(omg this gets me gagging just thinking about it).. onions and MEAT!! especially sheep/lamb meat not cows..burgers are ok for example... Also food unrelated...MY KITCHEN! OMG IT DISGUSTS ME..i hardly cook in there!! I guess even though its clean..i could still really smell onions and meat from last week! (LOL)


----------



## psrivs

hayleyttcbb1 said:


> Just seeing if there anyone due around that time to help with the wait :coffee:

Hi I'm due 26th of June . US at 5w6d just showed an empty gestational sac measuring 9.8mm . I have to go back on November 12th for rescan . Really worried. I had a chemical pregnancy in July . I have a 9 year old son.


----------



## Groovychick

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i've been puking everyday since 4+5 :sick: pumpkin cheesecake got me yesterday...today it was watermelon...which is supposed to help morning sickness...not for me :nope: I'm hoping it will pass around 12 weeks so that i can actually enjoy some of the time i am pregnant instead of sulking all day with upset tummy.

I can't wait until the second trimester either! :blush:



psrivs said:


> hayleyttcbb1 said:
> 
> 
> Just seeing if there anyone due around that time to help with the wait :coffee:
> 
> Hi I'm due 26th of June . US at 5w6d just showed an empty gestational sac measuring 9.8mm . I have to go back on November 12th for rescan . Really worried. I had a chemical pregnancy in July . I have a 9 year old son.Click to expand...

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## yoshy

psrivs said:


> hayleyttcbb1 said:
> 
> 
> Just seeing if there anyone due around that time to help with the wait :coffee:
> 
> Hi I'm due 26th of June . US at 5w6d just showed an empty gestational sac measuring 9.8mm . I have to go back on November 12th for rescan . Really worried. I had a chemical pregnancy in July . I have a 9 year old son.Click to expand...

So for me, at around 5w, the scan my OBGYN did showed a tiny sac, and she sent me for a second US a week later, because she wanted to make sure it was ok and growing properly.
Sure enough, when I went back a week later, they said it was fine, and I even got to see the sac with the tiny embryo in there!

FX for you that everything will be good at your next US :dust:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Yoshy - how far along are u? We seem to be bump buddies...or is ur ticker on track? i'm 6w1d today


----------



## yoshy

I'm 7 weeks today (Sunday). So we're pretty damn close


----------



## Groovychick

I'm close too, 7 weeks and 3 days today. :)


----------



## Lucindab

Hi there

I am also due from the 23rd and on my first pregnancy and very nervous!Just dont want anything to go wrong or bleeding and stuff to start.


----------



## Groovychick

Everyone here is very supportive so any concerns or worries don't feel afraid to share them. :) :hugs:


----------



## yoshy

Yup, it's really nice to have somewhere to share what's going on and to share symptoms etc...

For the first time today I really didn't feel like eating. I wasn't feeling sick, just really didn't like the thought of any of the possible things we had to eat, or anything else really...
I ended up cutting up carrots and cucumber and having them with garlic and tahini dressing I made last week...


----------



## tashalina

im still super starving lol...making hubby take me out for dinner though as dont feel like cooking :haha:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

hubby and i made the 3 hour drive to Ramstein Air base yesterday for 2 appointments...one monday, one today. We got a hotel and we really wanted some American food so we went to chilis. I made it half way through my plate before turning green :sick: all that way to get it and I couldn't even eat it :nope:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i also dont feel like eating..i dont have an appetite.. I force myself to eat though. Nothing sounds good to me .. however, this morning at about 2am..i was starving and had a cheese sandwich... I get happy when i feel nauseous ..lol im really not complaining ..after a mmc in august (where i didnt have any sort of nausea)..this makes me relieved..like the baby is growing right? I heard its a good sign..anywho, GOT AN APPOINTMENT TODAY TO SEE THE BABY!! 8 days ago i saw only the yolk sac at 5w4d...hopefully today i'll get to see the fetal pole with a hb!! Prayers ladies please xox


----------



## tashalina

I know what u mean, every time I feel a bit :sick: it makes me feel a little relieved as if baby is letting me know all is ok :) Will be happy tomorrow when I see the MW and can get a date to look forward to for my scan :happydance:


----------



## yoshy

I'm still happy with no ms... I know the baby's in there cuz I have a whole slew of other symptoms (including the occasional nausea), but the longer the sickness stays away the better...
I've definitely got things I can't stomach, but for the most part they're things I rarely eat in any case...

I just made myself some baked sweet potato fries and they're going down a treat :-D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Tasha- we are around the same time..Im getting a scan today...! :) Its my second one! I know at this stage getting two scans is weird..but the first one was an emergency one due to pain and turned out to be a cyst thats causing the pain..Since it was an emergency scan it wasnt by a OBGYN..so going today to an OBGYN to check it out and also see if the baby is doing fine..and growing..

Yoshy- mmmmmmmmm !! Ok now that sounds awesome to me...even though im feeeling nauseous..i wouldnt mind having some ;)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

my second scan is scheduled for nov 22nd at exactly 10 weeks for me. it is really routine in Germany to have a scan at every single appointment :shrug: they say it is "stone age" to not use technology that is sitting right there already paid for. I am pretty sure 20 minutes of my last appointment was my doctor fussing about my american insurance refusing to cover what he deems medically necessary and how he just ignores them and does what he wants and bills it differently. So far we are having scans at 6 wks, 10 wks, 13 wks, 14 wks, and 18 wks. I feel super spoiled to be able to see baby so much!


----------



## tashalina

CatchBabyDust said:


> Tasha- we are around the same time..Im getting a scan today...! :) Its my second one! I know at this stage getting two scans is weird..but the first one was an emergency one due to pain and turned out to be a cyst thats causing the pain..Since it was an emergency scan it wasnt by a OBGYN..so going today to an OBGYN to check it out and also see if the baby is doing fine..and growing..
> 
> Yoshy- mmmmmmmmm !! Ok now that sounds awesome to me...even though im feeeling nauseous..i wouldnt mind having some ;)

hope it goes well today :) at least you get to see baby again :happydance:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Mrs mab- that's awesome! My cousin is in germany.. she's further along than me..and its so reassuring when u get a scan every now and then...

Tasha- Thank u! I hope so too!! And i hope i get to see LOs HB! Its not too soon is it? Oh well..hopingggg for the best...my scan is in an hour or two!! Feels like i need to wee now haha..im that nervous..!


----------



## Groovychick

How far along is normal for you to have your first scan? :)


----------



## tashalina

Groovychick said:


> How far along is normal for you to have your first scan? :)

depends where your from? In the UK routine in 12 weeks, unless you have had previous problems x


----------



## praying41more

Im having my first scan tomorrow and Im a little over 7 weeks. However, my dr has told me that because of my past problems, she will give me a scan any time I feel like I want to see how the baby is, which is very nice :)


----------



## yoshy

praying41more said:


> Im having my first scan tomorrow and Im a little over 7 weeks. However, my dr has told me that because of my past problems, she will give me a scan any time I feel like I want to see how the baby is, which is very nice :)

That is nice.

Here in Israel they seem to do a scan any time you have an OBGYN appointment, assuming they have the equipment at the clinic (which mine does, thank goodness). Mine also sent me for a second one after the initial one at 5 weeks, because she said the sac was really tiny and wanted to make sure everything was ok.
I'm actually debating booking another one now before my next OBGYN appointment, because when I had the last one, they said I should have another one in two weeks (which would be next week), and my OBGYN appointment isn't for another three weeks now.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Update: Had the scan yesterday! Thankfully everything looked good! Can't thank god enough for the happy news...alot relived today..I measured 6w6d yesterday..making me 7 weeks today! I hope everything works out well this time..and the baby grows strong and healthy! Can't wait for the 2nd trimester !


----------



## praying41more

I had my first scan today and everything is perfect. Measuring is even perfect 7w 3d and HB is 136. I go back Nov 19th for another scan. Dr said thats usually when the worry and panic will start back up again LOL. She knows me so well. She even told me how happy she was for me considering all that I have been through. Now I can finally enjoy being pregnant and know my baby is just fine.


----------



## tashalina

Working on my lmp I got it that I was due 28th June, but mw worked it out at 29th which would be 40+1 :wacko: how does that work??


----------



## Mossum

Hey, I'm due (according to my last period) on 25th June. Had a bit of spotting 1.5 weeks ago so had a scan, but all looked fine. That was at 5 weeks and HCG levels were 12,085.
Going for another scan on Wednesday. 
Feeling so, so sick. First baby and quite surprised by how poorly I feel.


----------



## thethomsons

I'll be 8 weeks on Monday and reckon due about 24th June if all goes well. Have one Ds and have had 2 mc since so praying this is third time lucky. Got reassurance scan this Thursday so hoping good news. Symptoms have been major exhaustion, bigger soorer breasts and kinda yuk feeling but sickness not too bad which is good. Had hcg taken Monday and levels came back high so hoping going to be ok. What are your symptoms? Anyone else sickness not too bad?


----------



## Lilyandbump

I'm due 20th June with my first. At least that's what the midwife's dating wheel suggested. Wont know for sure till I go for my dating scan in December. Will have a nice if not slightly alien-like piccy of my bun bun for an early Christmas present though which is cool!

Nausea has been prolonged for me - worst week so far this week for actual sickness though (my 8th week). Still my MW says it's a good sign so I'll take the sickness if it means baby is happy and thriving!


----------



## Mossum

Mainly sore boobs that have gone up a cupsize :)
I do get period like pains a fair bit, but not too extreme. Lower back pain. Constipation.
Thethomsons - fingers crossed third time lucky for you :)


----------



## Lilyandbump

Mossum said:


> Mainly sore boobs that have gone up a cupsize :)
> I do get period like pains a fair bit, but not too extreme. Lower back pain. Constipation.
> Thethomsons - fingers crossed third time lucky for you :)

Yes - the constipation stomach ache has been vile at times. How could I forget that delightful side effect!! Damn that folic acid!!


----------



## Mossum

Yes it's not nice. I'm just trying not to focus on going, as I used to be so regular. One of my first signs was bad constipation, but I had no idea that was a sign then! 
Tried lactulose, but that makes the nausea and gas worse. Have also tried prune juice, but just cannot force myself to drink it - tastes so sweet and have gone off anything sweet! Quite annoying as I love chocolate lol :)


----------



## Lilyandbump

I'm just trying to drink loads but water is making me feel nauseas too now so it's not easy. Homemade veggie soup and lots of banana has helped me x


----------



## Mossum

I wanted homemade soup last week and DH made a massive batch, but I went off it after 2 days. I do find banana smoothies in the morning are nice.
Just got my Sea Bands delivered! Have you tried them? I'm really hoping that they help.


----------



## tashalina

I really fancy some of my nans homemade soup now :) might have to get her to make me some haha! Not sure how ill explain the craving as keeping this pregnancy secret at the mo lol


----------



## Groovychick

What kind of soup is it hun? :)

Having a rough day today, feel very nauseous. :( I've eaten small amounts but it hasn't made a difference.


----------



## abnala

im due 21st June based on my 8 week scan today wont know deffo till my scan in 2 weeks. :)


----------



## Mossum

abnala said:


> im due 21st June based on my 8 week scan today wont know deffo till my scan in 2 weeks. :)

What did you see today? We have ours on Wed when it will be 8 weeks 1 day. At 5.5 weeks we only saw gestational sac and yolk sac, but no fetal pole.


----------



## abnala

Mossum said:


> abnala said:
> 
> 
> im due 21st June based on my 8 week scan today wont know deffo till my scan in 2 weeks. :)
> 
> What did you see today? We have ours on Wed when it will be 8 weeks 1 day. At 5.5 weeks we only saw gestational sac and yolk sac, but no fetal pole.Click to expand...

i was able to see heartbeat, fetus (i think the actual word is embryo) but obviously small as you would expect. 14.4mm in size to be exact.and the Yolk Sac. 

I have another scan in 2 weeks ill be 9.6 weeks so hopefully ill get a better date and ill have a scan pic to put up. As i couldn't afford one today :(


----------



## Claire1986

Im due around the 18th june


----------



## Mossum

abnala said:


> i was able to see heartbeat, fetus (i think the actual word is embryo) but obviously small as you would expect. 14.4mm in size to be exact.and the Yolk Sac.
> 
> I have another scan in 2 weeks ill be 9.6 weeks so hopefully ill get a better date and ill have a scan pic to put up. As i couldn't afford one today :(

Aww that's amazing. Be lovely to get a pic in a couple of weeks.


----------



## abnala

Mossum said:


> abnala said:
> 
> 
> i was able to see heartbeat, fetus (i think the actual word is embryo) but obviously small as you would expect. 14.4mm in size to be exact.and the Yolk Sac.
> 
> I have another scan in 2 weeks ill be 9.6 weeks so hopefully ill get a better date and ill have a scan pic to put up. As i couldn't afford one today :(
> 
> Aww that's amazing. Be lovely to get a pic in a couple of weeks.Click to expand...

yeah then get another at ur 12 weeks and its amazing comparison :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Tasha- lol same problem! I'm craving homemade biscuits and can't tell grandma or my MIL because I'm still keeping pregnancy a secret!

I wanted to ask u ladies...before I start craving things, I dream that I'm having them! Like I wasn't even a fan of homemade biscuits but I dreamt I was having them with tea and it was a delight!! I woke up wanting them so bad! Last week I dreamt of eating promenagate (spelling sorry)..but that red fruit from inside lol..and I had them all week!!

Morning sickness: i get so close to vomiting but never do.. I have a bottle of sprite with me all day.. Dr gave me medication because I couldn't even eat anymore everything made me nauseous BUT they didn't work :/


----------



## yoshy

I've still not actually been sick, just nauseous anytime I'm not eating...


----------



## LeahJ7712

Due June 24th pregnant with my first nervous and excited looking for bump buddies


----------



## LeahJ7712

yoshy said:


> I've still not actually been sick, just nauseous anytime I'm not eating...

experiencing the same


----------



## yoshy

Leah, looks like we're only a day apart in our due dates


----------



## tashalina

well my nan now knows so when she came over yesterday we made some soup...however the smell of it in the slow cooker made me feel :sick: after all that lol. Hopefully ill fancy some later!! The nausea has come with a vengance, feel really rough!!!


----------



## Mossum

tashalina said:


> well my nan now knows so when she came over yesterday we made some soup...however the smell of it in the slow cooker made me feel :sick: after all that lol. Hopefully ill fancy some later!! The nausea has come with a vengance, feel really rough!!!

Horrible isn't it? I'm spending most of my days in bed, as feel less like I'm going to be sick when lying down!
Thankfully I can work from bed :)
Hope yours eases up soon.


----------



## Groovychick

My nausea is really bad too. :( My Mum cooked bacon for the rest of the family yesterday and I just wanted to throw up! :sick:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i cooked 12 pounds of taco meat for a fund raiser an hour ago....seriously doubting I will EVER eat tacos or ground beef again. :sick: :sick: :sick: now it is going to simmer in my house for 12 hours :/ i bet this house will smell like that for the next 2 weeks :/


----------



## Mossum

It's weird what foods you go off. I have a theory - I feel sick about 1 hour after whatever I eat. So whatever I have, even if I enjoy eating it then, I associate with feeling ill. So I am fast running out of food!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Mossum said:


> It's weird what foods you go off. I have a theory - I feel sick about 1 hour after whatever I eat. So whatever I have, even if I enjoy eating it then, I associate with feeling ill. So I am fast running out of food!

starting to believe in that theory:coffee: its true! Even if i have something im craving ..i would get very nauseous about an hour later!..And as u, i spend my time in bed because i would feel less nauseous..also (not that my house is dirty) but the bedroom is the best smelling room for now lol


----------



## Mamma_Mia

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> *waves* im due the 21st of june

Me too!!

But with my second :) This time around seems to be taking much longer....and I don't know why but I'm much more nervous & anxious with this one.


----------



## Mamma_Mia

Heather0412 said:


> Where is everyone from? I'm from Brisbane, Australia.

Whitby, Ontario, Canada (aprox 40min East of Toronto)

As for symptoms - this is #2 and the same as with my daughter I've got no MS or nausea thank goodness!

I do find myself going to the washroom a LOT more. My boob are already 2 sizes up and I'm POPPING!! My jeans don't fit....I had to dig out my mat clothes this week...this is crazy! I know they sid you may pop earlier with a second but I didn't think THIS early. Even DH notices. I'm tired very often (I run a home daycare) and Can't stand chicken lol "So far" that's it for me...


----------



## yoshy

I was bummed tonight cuz I made what should have been delicious tilapia, and I took one bits and couldn't eat it. Thank goodness, at least it didn't put me off the delicipus baked potatoes DH made to go with it.


----------



## praying41more

Ok ladies, Im gonna get a little gross for a second but I need to know if anyone else is having this problem. So ever since I started getting nauseous about a week and a half ago, I have had horrible diarrhea. I mean its bad. But as soon as the afternoon hits and I have my last bout of diarrhea for the day, my nausea goes away and Im fine for the evening until the morning comes again.


----------



## 3Beans

Are you eating something that could be causing a reaction? When do you take your prenatal?


----------



## 77Tulips

Hi, can I join in, I'm due 25th June but likely to be earlier as it's twins.


----------



## yoshy

I've also had a lot of diarrhea since the nausea started. Mine doesn't usually go away, it's just every time I need no. 2, it's diarrhea. And it helps a little with the nausea but not much. 

On the other had, I much prefer it to throwing up all day every day, so if this is what pregnancy throws me rather than vomiting, I'll complain but deal with it. 

I also read when mine first started that its not that uncommon to get it rather than vomiting.


----------



## tashalina

mines not bad like when you get a bug, but when I have to go I need to rush! And its very 'loose'. Iv not been sick either just feel nauseus. I also feel better lying down, had a nap for a few hours yesterday and it was heaven! my and hubby even dtd last night which I think he was surprised at :haha:


----------



## Groovychick

77Tulips said:


> Hi, can I join in, I'm due 25th June but likely to be earlier as it's twins.

https://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg483/standbyme_lg/fancya-welcome.png


----------



## 3Beans

So I had my first scan yesterday which bumped my due date a head a few days, so I breezed through the 7th week and am now onto the 8th! Getting closer to the that 12 week point! I think it's finally starting to sink in a wee bit that OMG I'm going to have another baby!!!!


----------



## Groovychick

I can't believe how fast time is going either! :)


----------



## PrincessDoran

Hello Everyone..
Im due on the 1st of June 2013 im so nervous about everything .. morning sickness has been really bad and making me feel really down and trying enjoy the pregnancy but its so hard.:/ hows everyone else? i go for my 12 weeks scan on 19th im so excited .. i had two scans alreadyas they thought i was having a miscarriage at 8 weeks 3 days and then 10 weeks 5 days was amazing the difference and how its developed so much !! this will be my first and last if the morning sickness ewt to go by lol xx


----------



## praying41more

3Beans said:


> Are you eating something that could be causing a reaction? When do you take your prenatal?

It doesnt really matter what I eat, its that way regardless. Ive tried to eat different food and even tried cutting out certain things and nothing helps. But now that I think about it, I heard that sometimes morning sickness doesnt always mean throwing up, it can mean diarrhea too, so I guess Im lucky that Im not throwing up as much as Im running to do #2 LOL. I think I like this much better than throwing up too. I dont take prenatals because Ive been taking Womens One a Days and the dr said that is fine. It has everything that I need, including folic acid and they dont make me sick either, which is a plus too. 

Also, I found a solution to my nausea issues. Spearmint anything. I put some gum in my mouth last night and OMG, it was like such a relief! Im chewing now and this is usually my worst time feeling bad and I feel great. I got to thinking about it and my last pregnancy with my youngest son, I had a little nausea and the spearmint candies like peppermint but green, worked wonders. So thats my newest fix.


----------



## tashalina

time seems to be dragging for me, dont know if its coz im off sick from work with a back problem? will still have another month til my 12 week scan! Im sure time will go quick after that with christmas etc.

Had a few days of feeling so rough! eating regularly seems to help me too even if I dont fancy anything. Feeling so tired and having no motivation to do anything!


----------



## LouisaC

Got my scan date through today... Looking forward to 13th December - will have some lovely photos to show the parents at Christmas! 

We've both decided to take the day off and spend some time shopping afterwards! 

Seems to be ages away, time will drag so slowly waiting to see Bub! :coffee:


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Meeeee &#55357;&#56835; the 23rd June! 
Congrats to every1 
Just waiting for my scan date to come through, can't wait! Xxx


----------



## tashalina

my scan date came through too...17th Dec...thats AGEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS away!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Woo! I spoke too soon... Came off here & mr postie comes my scan is the 11th dec!!! Excited much &#10084; xxxx


----------



## Lettsy01

Hi, I'm due on the 20th June 2013 with my 1st baby, feeling sick all the time but not actually been sick yet!! got my scan on 12th December I will be 13 weeks by then excited but scared all in one.

Congratulations to the rest of you, we can all go through this together


----------



## Groovychick

I can't register for a scan yet as I will be moving from Surrey up to the West Midlands in a few weeks. I just want to see bubba and know that everything is okay! :(


----------



## tashalina

Groovychick said:


> I can't register for a scan yet as I will be moving from Surrey up to the West Midlands in a few weeks. I just want to see bubba and know that everything is okay! :(

where abouts in the west midlands? Im from Coventry :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

I too have my 12th week scan exactly a month from now...seems like ages from now..but hopefully time will pass by quickly..

Cant eat well ...all i seem to like is grilled bread and cheese..i have that 3-4 times a day lol

I cant believe im writing this post all over again (got disconnected and nothing was saved) ...cant remember anything i said!!..

Good luck to all of us waiting till the 12th week scan *Anxious*


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Feeling spoiled reading all these posts since I've already seen baby once at 6 weeks and will see him or her again next week @10 weeks...then will be waiting with you all for week 13 for nts. I'm finallyfeeling better after being constantly sick for the last 4 weeks. I haven't felt ill in about 4 days which is awesome :) I'm hoping the trend continues. Now if I could make it through the day without a nap....


----------



## yoshy

I've felt better during the day the past couple of days, but then it hits me again in the evening around dinner time, and I keep feeling lousy til I go to bed. Today it's back this morning too (I woke up at 5am feeling gross).


----------



## tashalina

Dont want to speak too soon but I feel 'ok' this morning. Hoping that stays with me coz I have a busy day! Im quite happy having a nap in the day if it means no queasyness lol.

I also dont mind feeling to lousy in the evening coz I just go to bed haha. Its the afternoon between the school run and tea time I struggle with, especially if I dont feel like making dinner!!


----------



## Groovychick

I've also found late afternoon/evening to be particularly difficult. :( People have noticed me only eating small amounts around dinner time and have started asking questions! :blush:


----------



## praying41more

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Feeling spoiled reading all these posts since I've already seen baby once at 6 weeks and will see him or her again next week @10 weeks...then will be waiting with you all for week 13 for nts. I'm finallyfeeling better after being constantly sick for the last 4 weeks. I haven't felt ill in about 4 days which is awesome :) I'm hoping the trend continues. Now if I could make it through the day without a nap....

I kinda feel the same way. I have another scan scheduled for Monday. Im so excited. 

Im starting to feel better too. I work a full time job from home and I havent been able to rest because Ive been worried that I would become busy and then be grumpy having to wake up early from a nap, but yesterday I took a 2 1/2 hour nap during my break time and OMG I felt so much better. I even slept better last night and woke up this morning feeling great. Im hoping the M/S is starting to pass but we will see. 

Im so excited for this weekend. My dad, his fiance, my brother and his fiance and my family are all going to the Smokey Mountains for the weekend, staying all in the same cabin. I plan on telling them that I am preggo. Im so nervous and anxious! Im not worried about their reactions, because they will be elated but just cant wait to tell everyone!! :happydance:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Yes! Early evenings..whats up with that? its at its worse then..also at night before bed..i sleep at about 12am..but last night couldnt sleep..then i got really sick..and finally this time i actually "got sick" everytime i feel so close to vomiting but never do...last night i did! I totally felt better and slept right away like a little baby lol...

Today, i went out to a family gathering..and i was really nauseous that i would go to the toilet and gag...needless to say "some" noticed how nauseous my face looked...like i would teaaar up and my head would gag (from inside) lol i dont know how to explain this..but i gotta say......like an hour later..one of my aunts said that i looked bloated (then she chuckled) i dont know if she was hinting or something because she isnt the kind of person that would say u look fat or ur bloated because she finds that a little rude in some way.. so i guess she was hinting...HOWEVER, if she did notice she must think i'm realllly further along because of my bloat...i just told her i ate alot and that i just got back from my trip so its vacation weight... 

one month and i can tell my family!! Hopefully!! Cause after my mmc in august i just dont wana tell anyone till i make sure that everything is ok...


----------



## Heather0412

I haven't been on for a while, the last couple of weeks have been quite stressful. I have been diagnosed with a rare clotting disorder that my mum and my sister both have. I am currently the age that symptoms start appearing such as blood clots on the lungs etc. MC is now a real risk as well as dangers of throwing clots after the birth. I now have to give my self injections everyday of this pregnancy. Everything is healthy now which I am grateful for but it has been a huge shock. I have also never felt as sick as I do with this pregnancy. Arrgghhh. Keep thinking though that I am ever so grateful to be pregnant and this too shall pass.


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Fingers crossed everythings ok for you! My best friend had a blood clot b4 she became pregnant & she had to have the injections everyday too. She now has a healthly lil girl who's almost too!! Soo don't worry too much :) xxxx


----------



## 3Beans

I'm so glad yesterday is over. I was feeling pukey all day. Yuck.


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I have gone 5 days without nausea :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: it is an amazing feeling...except now I am worried something is wrong :dohh: my husband keeps telling me I am worrying for nothing. Glad to have only a little bit of time before my scan so that i know everything is okay :)


----------



## yoshy

I've been feeling blah all day, and now I've got heartburn (I think) that's stopping me getting to sleep... I'm drinking a glass of banana milk right now and I think it's helping a bit...


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

banana milk...that sounds delicious! my fingers are crossed that hopefully you hit 9 weeks and it gets better like it did for me :hugs: i found that lemons help tremendously...and vinegar chips. :thumbup:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Today i had no morning sickness! Im 8w5d..i've had morning sickness for the past 15-16 days..and today nothing :) well not completely nothing..i just didnt almost vomit at least..and its not all day anymore...maybe cause i bought a bunch of lollies?? been having them in the evening as morning sickness is at its worst then...also, im going bra free today lol and never felt better!!!..i think all my bras dont fit well anymore..or the wire is too hard on me..?

Hope u all are having a great Sunday!


----------



## Groovychick

I was also thinking of getting measured bra-wise. I think you are supposed to get re-measured every 6 weeks or so? :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i invested in a wireless bra and it really helps. the shape isn't as pretty but it feels good and it doesn't hurt.


----------



## alexismummy

im due with my 2nd on 23rd,


----------



## smithface24

im due the 16th june :)


----------



## praying41more

Spent the weekend in Gatlinburg and in the Smokey Mountains. It was so relaxing and took my mind off being worried about this little one. Everything is going great. I went this morning for another scan and baby has doubled in size and has a heart beat of 161. So happy!!! Baby looks like a little gummy bear LOL!!


----------



## praying41more




----------



## Groovychick

Beautiful scan pic hun! :) :flower:

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab100/spicealicious/Welcome1/Welcome%202/Welcome12-15.gif


----------



## CatchBabyDust

beautiful scan! Lucky u :D

I can't seem to get another scan till im 12 weeks ...i'll try to be strong and patient and praying for the baby to be strong and healthy!!


----------



## Groovychick

I haven't had a scan yet! :( So, so impatient! :blush:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

really? why not? here by 8 weeks u get one! U can get before but u have to pay not insurance...now my next one is at 12 weeks..and im impatient as well!! So nervous!! Wish i had an ultrasound machine....how much r those lol


----------



## Groovychick

I wish I had one too! :winkwink: I've only recently registered with a midwife so haven't had my scan date through yet. :(


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

praying41more said:


> Spent the weekend in Gatlinburg and in the Smokey Mountains. It was so relaxing and took my mind off being worried about this little one. Everything is going great. I went this morning for another scan and baby has doubled in size and has a heart beat of 161. So happy!!! Baby looks like a little gummy bear LOL!!

pigeon forge is about 2 hours from my home town. your post brings back memories! i went twice a year from birth to 17 and then again after i married my husband because he had never been. :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

CatchBabyDust said:


> really? why not? here by 8 weeks u get one! U can get before but u have to pay not insurance...now my next one is at 12 weeks..and im impatient as well!! So nervous!! Wish i had an ultrasound machine....how much r those lol

With military insurance unless you have an abnormal pregnancy (bleeding, or previous miscarriage or conceived with fertility treatment) standard of care is to have your first visit between 10 and 12 weeks gone. My german doctor about flipped when he saw that...but it is different everywhere i suppose :shrug:


----------



## abnala

praying41more said:


> View attachment 517879

lovely scan pic hun


----------



## yoshy

I have my next scan in four hours!! :-D


----------



## Groovychick

Best of luck hun! :) Can't wait to see a pic! :dance:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Yoshy- all the best! Attach a pic! ;)


----------



## tashalina

still nearly 4 weeks til I get my scan :( 

Been feeling really rubbish the last few days hope I start to feel a bit better soon coz its driving me mad having no energy to do anythin and I really wana start xmas shopping :)


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## yoshy

I saw the heartbeat!!!

So according to my OBGYN, baby is measuring at 8w6d, which is a few days behind what I thought, which would make my due date June 27th, but I'm sticking with what we originally thought for now :)
Baby measures 2.17cm, and everything looks good according to my doc :D

Just called to tell my mom and my sister, and DH called his mom at the same time and they're all thrilled. (My dad already knew, and DH's siblings and dad will be told on Sunday after the family weekend we have coming up.

Also, pic attached 
 



Attached Files:







9w2d scan.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Congrats yoshy!! Glad all looked good :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

:wohoo: wohoo for you yoshy! we will see if our pics look similar later tonight! 4.5 hours til my scan :)


----------



## Groovychick

Lovely pic! :)

How did your scan go hun?


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Mrs mabery - waiting for ur scan picture :) all the best of luck


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

here you go ladies! one perfect little baby with perfect little arms, perfect little legs, and a heart that was beating away :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







babypictures_04.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tashalina

lovely scan pic :) only 3 weeks 3 days til I get mine haha :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Lovely scN mrs mabery! 

Tasha- 20 days till mine!! I need to be more patient!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

tashalina said:


> still nearly 4 weeks til I get my scan :(
> 
> Been feeling really rubbish the last few days hope I start to feel a bit better soon coz its driving me mad having no energy to do anythin and I really wana start xmas shopping :)

About that! No energy and nauseous all the time...and btw I'm vegetarian now lol like I really can't eat chicken or meat!! 
Hope ull get ur energy back soon! Btw how's ur ms?


----------



## Groovychick

Lovely scan pic! :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

now i am just counting the days until i get out of first tri :whistle: i am ready to move on to more exciting things...like gender scans! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Ur almost there mabrey! What week will u be in ur next scan


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Week 13 exactly. For Nts chromosomal screening. I am guessing they will schedule me around week 16 after that as well for gender scanning.


----------



## yoshy

I've also been having terrible trouble with pretty much all meat. I can eat schnitzel or schnitzel fingers but that's about it. 
I'm at a bar mitzvah now and it's been catered by my favourite burger place but the smell of the burgers is just making me feel so sick that I'm just sitting by the door near the fresh air...
And Jerusalem chose tonight to finally get cold, so I'm freezing! Lol


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i have a problem with burgers lol... Like i have some homemade burgers..they are easy to cook but the problem is I never crave them..infact, i make them while literally "gagging" but when i eat them i reallllly end up enjoying them!! I dont think theres any explanation for a situation like this hehe its kinda the opposite of when u crave something but as soon as u have it ur disgusted..


----------



## yoshy

I did end up having one and it was really tasty... It's just the smell if a whole pan full of them was overpowering... They were mini ones, sliders I think they call them in the states, and with the lettuce and pickle and sweet chili sauce and garlic mayonnaise it was awesome


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i've had pasta with meat sauce twice in the last 2 days and it has been fantastic. it is kind of weird...before i eat i have to think about what my stomach is feeling. am i feeling "i'm feeling sick" or is it hunger? they feel the same now sometimes :wacko:


----------



## bunni84

im due june 18-20th 2013

i've totally gone off meat..haha. and i swear im getting a little bump already..or its bloating..i have NO clue! no cravings yet either, so eating is a chore..morning sickness is no fun.

got my scan 4th dec.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Yoshy- That sounds delicious! 

Mabrey- Tell me about it! They do feel the same lol..sometimes it feels like im about to be sick but then i realize im just too hungry as soon as i start eating!

Bunni- I would say its a bump forming :D congrats ...i could swear mine started to show yesterday hehe although still very small !!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

bunni84 said:


> im due june 18-20th 2013
> 
> i've totally gone off meat..haha. and i swear im getting a little bump already..or its bloating..i have NO clue! no cravings yet either, so eating is a chore..morning sickness is no fun.
> 
> got my scan 4th dec.

i totally have bumpbloat already! i was almost flat before and now i look like i have a big lower gut sticking out. i haven't gained any weight so i know it isn't that!! :haha:


----------



## bunni84

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i totally have bumpbloat already! i was almost flat before and now i look like i have a big lower gut sticking out. i haven't gained any weight so i know it isn't that!! :haha:

haha ahhh nice to know its bumpbloat coz i swear its too early to be having a bump...


----------



## yoshy

I get really bad hunger pangs when I haven't eaten in too long, and they cause nausea, so I learned long ago, even before pregnancy, that when I felt nauseous I had to eat. 

I'm going out to lunch with a friend today and looking forward to a nice salad and sandwich on yummy brown bread...


----------



## CatchBabyDust

I had the best dream! Lol first I watched what to expect when ur expecting before bed so I'm sure it had to do something with it! I dreamt that the 7mnths left had passed and I had my baby..it was a girl before it came out (on u/s) then turned out to be a boy! Ok this is exactly what happened to the Cameron Diaz character but the opposite.. But it was a great feeling holding my baby!! He was breast feeding lol my breast milk was going everywhere though! Lots and lots of breast milk! Weird feeling but I really can't wait to breast feed My new born ! I want time to pass already!! I want to hold and take care of my baby! 

How's everyone doing?

AFM- minor nausea, morning sickness totally subsided..this time for reals! Feels like im getting my energy back..Been tOtally emotional..cried last night because I felt like hubby was yelling at me..he sweared he wasnt ..hmm.. That's it


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

for the last 2 days i've been feeling like i've been punched in the stomach...my linea negra appeared yesterday as well. hubby was looking at my belly and he said "your skin is turning colors! is that a pregnant thing?" :haha:


----------



## Groovychick

Definitely a pregnant thing hun! :) :winkwink:


----------



## praying41more

So I told my whole family and facebook family this weekend. Most people are so happy and excited for me and DH, including my sister but my cousin was so rude! So here is how it went.

Thanksgiving dinner at my grannys house, tradition every year, my granny thanks everyone for coming and ask if anyone has anything to say. After a severe stare down from the DH, LOL, I decided to tell everyone "Well, I do, we're gonna have another baby!" and waited for the reaction. Most everyone was so happy and congratulating me but I look over at my cousin and the look on her face was nothing but disgust. I didnt say or do anything but the entire rest of the day she was whispering and laughing while looking at me. Out of respect for my totally happy granny, who is now a great granny for the 13th time, thanks to me, I did not say anything to her but I think she got the hint when she started to speak to me and I just walked away. She is a control freak and has 4 kids of her own, without any losses along the way so its not like shes jealous or anything. I dont know but oh well. I dont have to see her any other time other than Thanksgiving and Christmas, so its not a big deal. I am totally happy that the "secret" is out and I can move on. 

So anyway, GIRL, is on everyones mind in my family and we talked baby names and birthdays that are around my due date and friendly arguments about whos birthday the baby will be born on. LOL. It felt great. 

How did everyone elses weekend go?


----------



## tashalina

hi ladies, starting to feel slightly better, not as nauseous all the time, still quite tired though.


I also have bump bloat, none of my zips do up now so im living in joggers or leggings. 

We told some of our extended family last weekend, my cousin didnt look impressed either, her ex hubby had pushed her into having an abortion about 18months ago, they split up soon after and dont think she has quite got over it. She didnt say much when we told her and was quite quiet. We are quite a close family so I hope she comes round.


----------



## LouisaC

How's everyone getting on???

I've been having the strongest craving for wotsits!!!!! 

Unfortunately, the morning sickness has got far worse - I've now been signed off for 2 weeks to help me get back on track - along with MS medication to help. So I'm enjoying having a lay in in the morning to try catch up on sleep! :sleep:

Am also very emotional - I cried my eyes out at the Ted movie, the Asda christmas advert and pretty much everything else in-between!

Am starting to get excited about telling the wider family at Christmas time - Only 3 more weeks to go! :xmas9:

And 16 days until my scan!!!!! yey!


----------



## yoshy

I've also found I'm very emotional... things that would never usually have me crying, like emotional bits on tv shows or on things I see online suddenly have me bawling... I'm dreading it happening in front of anyone who doesn't know yet that I'm preggo, cuz it's a dead giveaway... hehe


----------



## Groovychick

My emotions are running haywire too! :blush: I can burst into tears for simply no reason whatsoever! I hope it doesn't happen in a public place! :winkwink:

A bit of good news - just got my scan date through and it will be on the 17th December. To say I am excited would be the understatement of the century! :haha: :dance:

Also just got the doppler through the post and heard little one's HB, absolutely amazing! :D :D


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello I'm due on 23rd June with my first. We have had 3x rounds of ivf with unexplained infertility. Eveything has been fine up until this week I have had some bleeding-been in a&e twice but they did scan at what would be 10 weeks and baby was wriggling about, strong heartbeat and measuring exactly right so just praying all ok. We have another scan next week when I will be 11+4 and I guess this will be our '12 week' one. We also had one at 6 and 7 1/2 weeks cos of ivf and it's quite amazing. Has anyone else experienced early bleeding? Trying up relax as been told that our chance of miscarriage is now only between 1-3% but it's tough. Still have sickness all day every day-had this since tested positive and v sore boobs-starting to feel a bit rounder now too but it's all quite reassuring. Be good to have some friends who are due similar time xx


----------



## tashalina

Groovychick said:


> My emotions are running haywire too! :blush: I can burst into tears for simply no reason whatsoever! I hope it doesn't happen in a public place! :winkwink:
> 
> A bit of good news - just got my scan date through and it will be on the 17th December. To say I am excited would be the understatement of the century! :haha: :dance:
> 
> Also just got the doppler through the post and heard little one's HB, absolutely amazing! :D :D

OOOOHH MY SCAN IS THE 17TH DEC TOOOO :happydance:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

My scan and first consultant appointment is on the 18th can't come soon enough even tho i sawe bean with heart beat at 7 + 6 weeks i'm super worried.


----------



## 3Beans

My scan is on the 17th as well!!! Yay! 19 more days (but who's counting ;) )


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome KittyCat! :hi: I had bleeding around 7 weeks with my first pregnancy but everything turned out to be fine. Relaxing and remaining positive are the best things you can do. :)

Three of us on the 17th? Wow! :D Can't wait to see all the scan pics! :dance:


----------



## 3Beans

Ugh. I've been getting lots of cramps this evening :( normal?


----------



## yoshy

Welcome KittyCat! Hopefully you'll manage to relax and everything'll be fine 

I had seriously the worst gas last night ever... it gave me a terrible tummy ache, and then on top of that, after getting home from a poker game at 2am, I also woke up this morning at 8, and couldn't get back to sleep, because my nose is completely stuffed up. I can hardly breathe even now, and there's pretty much nothing to do about it.

Really hoping it doesn't continue like this throughout the entire pregnancy...


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

3Beans said:


> Ugh. I've been getting lots of cramps this evening :( normal?

normal. i am a little ahead of you and still have some cramping and discomfort everyday. :thumbup: Now the round ligament pain has started for me :wacko: It feels like i've worked too hard in the gym for days in a row down low in my tummy.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i get cramping too..those past two days..really praying its normal!! Also, after 2 days of not being sick...i got sick last night.. i threw up while my hubby was in the bathroom..dont worry not all over him eww..poor fella .. Girls my areolas scare me when they're light!! This morning they were sooo light..is this normal??? who else have light areolas ? and my 12 week scan is on 12/12/12 :D praying all will be great...i'm counting too!! 13 days left!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I am counting the days to our NTS. I want to hear them tell me all is normal. only 2 weeks...and today is almost over so basically 13 days!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

hopefully they'll tell u all is fine :)..

Can anyone answer my question about light areolas...Mine was sooo light this morning..i heard its related to progesterone..is that true?? Also they've never been this light sincce i got pregnant.. is this normal?? anyone?


----------



## praying41more

CatchBabyDust said:


> hopefully they'll tell u all is fine :)..
> 
> Can anyone answer my question about light areolas...Mine was sooo light this morning..i heard its related to progesterone..is that true?? Also they've never been this light sincce i got pregnant.. is this normal?? anyone?

Shoot, mine havent even changed yet. Well at least I cant tell if they have. By now, with my other 2, they were super dark but they are light, maybe even lighter than before I was preggo. I didnt even think about it until I saw your post. Google, here I come with more questions LOL!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

mine haven't changed in color at all. tmi maybe, but the only thing i have noticed is that if i dont clean my nipple piercings 3 or more times a day they get really gross and hurt. :shrug:


----------



## yoshy

Also possible TMI.
Mine haven't changed colour that I can see, but I have noticed that I have to make sure to clean them thoroughly, because they get kind of dischargey. I'd read about that even before I got pregnant, so didn't get freaked out, but it's kinda icky.


----------



## Groovychick

Mine haven't changed in colour particularly but are definitely more moist (if that makes any sense)? Like the other ladies, I make sure I wash them thoroughly every day. :)


----------



## Abigail8673

june 24th!!


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :hi: :flower:


----------



## 3Beans

yoshy said:


> Also possible TMI.
> Mine haven't changed colour that I can see, but I have noticed that I have to make sure to clean them thoroughly, because they get kind of dischargey. I'd read about that even before I got pregnant, so didn't get freaked out, but it's kinda icky.

This is normal. It's actually colostrum. It's gold in color and sticky. It's liquid gold for breastfeeding when baby arrives, you'll want to save every drop!!LOL


----------



## CatchBabyDust

yes..thanks ladies..mine gets very like moisty sticky..i'm not sure if something is coming out...but its definitely like i had put some weird lotion on..... As for the colour, such a relief to see most of u at my stage with no difference in colour...I worry so much about this but i guess its normal...its because i remember my aunt..(dont ask how i saw her boobs) lol no well,..she was sick and pregnant and she needed help i was helping her change.....and yeah she was like 5 months pregnant and her boobs looked pregnant too...but mine dont!! Except for the moist part.. :S


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Abigail8673 said:


> june 24th!!

welcome!!:flower:


----------



## anneliese

I'm a little late, but I'm due June 17. Was originally thinking I was due around June 11, but my NT scan this past week dated me at 11 weeks instead of 11+6 like I thought. Baby was a couple mms too small though, so we have go back next week to have a proper scan


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i was dated behind too..by 4 or 5 days..i think maybe conception date was a little later than i thought


----------



## Groovychick

How is everyone today? :)


----------



## Groovychick

11 weeks today! :) Can't believe time is going so fast! :blush: Listened to my LO's HB again this morning, it really is the best way to start the day! :D

Just been to a local Christmas Fayre and was made to taste wine by my Mum! Big mistake! I felt so so sick and was very close to throwing up! :sick: Fresh air only just stopped me from bringing up my breakfast! :blush:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Did u hear it through a home dopler ?? I'm almost 11 weeks and have an appointment at 12 weeks ..I would love to hear hb at home for reassurance!


----------



## Groovychick

Yes, I bought an Angelsounds one off Ebay. :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i wana get one groovy! Looks awesome..how much did u get urs? i see lots of prices there :/

is this it? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Angelsound...815?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1ba9e57f


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

we haven't heard it yet but have seen it twice on the ultasound. we aren't buying a doppler because i would get panicky about it if i couldn't find it it would drive me insane.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i would get panicky as well if i were not to hear a hb....but i feel like a doppler will help me through weeks where i dont see my dr. But thinking about it..soon the baby will start moving and i think that will help guarantee that its doing alright in there..


----------



## 3Beans

Anyone feeling movement yet?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

My friends here all say i have felt early movements...it feels like bubbles popping in my lower belly/uterus area. I haven't felt it much...maybe 4 or 5 times and it is usually only when i lay very still at night not moving for a couple of hours. once it was out somewhere. I am not convinced it is movement though...we will see when i know for sure what i am feeling!


----------



## Groovychick

I have also felt 'bubbles popping' but am unsure as to whether it is the baby or something else! :blush:


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Oooo I've had this bubbling feelin too! Wonder what it was.


----------



## Groovychick

Me too! :blush:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i felt the popping thing..but not sure if its movement or gas..so confusing.. :S and its one sided ..and feels like..blob twice then stops


----------



## Groovychick

With my daughter, I didn't feel movement until 15-16 weeks and it felt more like 'fluttering'. But I guess everyone is different! :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i personally doubt that mine is movements..i think the baby is way too small ..and this is my first..


----------



## praying41more

Ive felt the bubbles feeling too. Several times now and lots of fluttering and every once in a while Ill feel a jump and it tickles LOL.


----------



## praying41more

Abigail8673 said:


> june 24th!!

Im due June 24th too!! Welcome to the club :happydance:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

tickle is a good word for it too! I kind of giggle when it happens because it does kind of feel like ticking :thumbup:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Been so stressed out today! The silliest thing stress me n upset me!! Today I brought up an idea to my husband about making a fb page and as usual he was honest .. He said it was ok and that I would end up not updating the page and that it'll be too much work for me now.. Then I flipped and told him I would never share anything with him again" lol then I cried in the bathroom silently wth ! So not me.. Real me would say "u think? I'll try anyways n see " n that's it. We r so honest and always share our opinions .. I actually asked for what he thought! I think my hormones r showing their true colours finally


How's everyone feeling lately?? Emotion rollercoaster lol


----------



## 3Beans

I'm feeling way more human today. Tired. But human. I was so sick the last few days. Was a little stressed earlier as I tried to use my Doppler but couldn't find the heartbeat :( but it's likely too early. And I moved my 12 week scan to Dec 14th, so a few days sooner. I cannot wait! Fingers crossed baby is doing ok in there.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Good luck! My 12th week scan is on 12/12! Also praying everything is healthy and normal


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i have had 2 of those irrational breakdowns already and i am so ashamed of myself afterward :blush: 
the first was a huge blow up fight because i actually had to justify and explain to my husband why he could not heat up bottles with hot hands :dohh: (keep in mind i plan to exclusively breastfeed and can't for the life of me figure out where this conversation came from)
the other was me flipping out on a friend of ours. he had a running joke going that the baby wasn't a boy or a girl...but a veloceraptor :dohh: i had a huge flip out screaming at him that if our baby was born deformed it was going to be his fault :dohh: :blush: he hasn't said ANYTHING about the baby since and i feel bad. I think im going to cook the poor guy dinner and let him know im sorry :/


----------



## 3Beans

I love all the tickers with limes on them!!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

lol mabrey .It makes me feel awful as well when i say harsh stupid things...and now that they dont reply ..makes it worse lol...but they know if they reply itd be worse for them..

3beans- Me TOO!! Hopefully soon we'll see a watermelon on all of ours...I want time to fly! lol


----------



## Groovychick

3Beans said:


> I'm feeling way more human today. Tired. But human. I was so sick the last few days. Was a little stressed earlier as I tried to use my Doppler but couldn't find the heartbeat :( but it's likely too early. And I moved my 12 week scan to Dec 14th, so a few days sooner. I cannot wait! Fingers crossed baby is doing ok in there.

I've stopped using my doppler for the time being for that very reason. It was making me very worried when I couldn't find the HB, so I figure its just best to wait until I've had my 12 week scan and then try after. :)


----------



## Groovychick

3Beans said:


> I love all the tickers with limes on them!!!

Me too! :D :D


----------



## 3Beans

I tried the Doppler again last night and pretty certain I found the heart beat. I'm not going to stress over it though as its still early. 

I'm getting sick with a cold. Boo. Looking forward to a warm bath & early bedtime tonight!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

yuck on colds :nope:

I took my 12 week pics today and i have visible bumpage :happydance: anyone else tracking? our families live 5000 miles away so I have to document every waking second of the pregnancy and post it on fb...so i have photos from 4+3 and weekly after that :blush:


----------



## 3Beans

I'm taking weekly pics to watch my growth!!! It's neat to watch the belly grow!!


----------



## Groovychick

I am going to start taking bump pics at 12 weeks. :) Just starting to get a bump. :thumbup: :dance: Does anyone else find that their uterus or bump rests slightly to the right rather than the centre?


----------



## CatchBabyDust

groovy chick- mine rests on the left! I guess thats where the baby is? because when i go to u/s thats where the doppler goes. 

I take bump updates every 2 weeks..because i dont see much change every week which is disappointing...lol


----------



## Groovychick

Its more than likely that's where the baby is, but I guess our bumps will even out soon enough. :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

mine moves :shrug: today it was on the right....and it hurt! i think baby was kicking the snot out of me lol


----------



## CatchBabyDust

my mom told me she felt movements with me at 12 weeks!! I was like wooooooah!! She kept asking me if i'm sure i dont feel flickers ...im not 12 weeks yet..but if my baby is like me hopefully she'll flick a little 

Omg recently been having a weird taste in my mouth and makes me wana throw up!! Its like "bad water" ..i dont know how thats possible..it doesnt taste like something in particular...just water thats not right!..its not metallic..and its soo soo soo baaaad!!! I cant enjoy my food anymore because i get it after i swallow my food as well..whether i eat or not..that same taste creeps on me suddenly...i thought i was out of the woods with morning sickness..but this happened...anyone can shed a light on me?


----------



## 3Beans

Used my Doppler last night & found the beautiful heartbeat right away, even felt a slight movement from baby!!! In love!


----------



## Groovychick

CatchBabyDust said:


> Omg recently been having a weird taste in my mouth and makes me wana throw up!! Its like "bad water" ..i dont know how thats possible..it doesnt taste like something in particular...just water thats not right!..its not metallic..and its soo soo soo baaaad!!! I cant enjoy my food anymore because i get it after i swallow my food as well..whether i eat or not..that same taste creeps on me suddenly...i thought i was out of the woods with morning sickness..but this happened...anyone can shed a light on me?

More than likely it is those pesky hormones messing you about hun! :blush: Does it happen with all foods? :hugs:



3Beans said:


> Used my Doppler last night & found the beautiful heartbeat right away, even felt a slight movement from baby!!! In love!

Beautiful! :) :flower:


----------



## 3Beans

Yay to all the plums!! 12 weeks ladies!! We made it!!


----------



## yoshy

Yup! Next week on to the Second Trimester forum! :D


----------



## Groovychick

Hasn't time flown? :blush:


----------



## yoshy

In hindsight time's flown... each day seems to crawl by though...

Here's hoping time flows faster now...


----------



## CatchBabyDust

yes yes yes!! We made it!!..who's telling this week?? lol or who has spilled the beans?

I had my 12 weeks scan today!! I cant believe the scan date finally got here... i'll upload a pic but i'm really disappointed of the quality...so no nub guesses for me...maybe too soon anyways

Btw, the baby looked upside down ...so i rotated the pic..:S maybe i'm wrong...its so unclear..eventhough on the screen it was sooo clear

Congrats to all plums hehe
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2854.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## yoshy

We told all our family on Friday and started telling friends on Sunday 

It's so nice to have the cat out of the bag!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Awwww! CBD s/he is perfect :cloud9: I can't wait to go again on thursday. I am excited to see my little guy or girl (although i'm thinking :pink: ;) ) and I have been told I could get a guess from the doc about the gender :) FX little one cooperates and we get a good shot!


----------



## praying41more

Congrats everyone!!! I am so excited the 2nd trimester is finally here. It has seemed like it has flown by but I know during the worrying and waiting it seemed like it was crawling by. 

Catchbabydust: My 12 week pics werent good quality either but we did see this little flipping and flopping around. The dr was very impressed with the overly active little one. This one was the first one my DH got to see and he was moved to tears!! 

Going back on the 3rd, no scan scheduled just getting to use the doppler for the first time, pretty excited cuz that means baby is getting big! 

Bought my first pair of real maternity jeans this weekend and let me just say, OMG, they are so comfy and pretty stylish!


----------



## 3Beans

My big scan is on Friday and I cannot wait!!! We are telling our kids then the rest of the world then!!


----------



## yoshy

Ooh, I'm dying to go buy some maternity jeans. Mine are getting tight around the waist, and towards the evening I usually end up opening the button and zip, which is a real pain. 
I saw some really cool maternity stuff when we were in the States in the summer, but didn't get it, cuz I thought it was premature when I hadn't even had my BFP at that point... now I'm regretting not getting it! hehe


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Yoshy, if you have someone in the states who can ship it to you check out Old Navy's website! they have mat jeans on sale super cheap! I am ordering some sweaters from them and a zip up hoodie this weekend after DH gets paid. they have those colored jean leggings on sale for 12$ right now which is awesome! (we have military post office box here so we can get things shipped to us easily thank goodness)


----------



## yoshy

I'm not sure I have anyone coming from the states anytime soon... my grandmother's coming from England on Thursday (although it's too late to have anything shipped to her, since it'll cost an extra £10 or something like that to get next day shipping from Marks and Spencers (where I'd also be happy to get stuff from...).

I may talk to my aunt and see if I can have some stuff shipped to her for when she comes during her Christmas break...


----------



## 3Beans

Had my first OB appt this morning. Years the beautiful heart beat and felt baby move!! Amazing!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i had my appointment as well. we heard the heartbeat, saw baby wiggling about so much, and got the all clear as far as visual goes on chromosomal abnormalities. :thumbup: our picture this week sucked...i was hoping for a profile with a nub shot...no such luck. i got a spine shot :dohh: can't see a darn thing!


----------



## 3Beans

Welcome to the second trimester ladies!!! How's everyone feeling?


----------



## CatchBabyDust

feeling great !! Im actually more around at the second trimester threads hehe! :D what about u? hows everything?


----------



## 3Beans

I'm finally feeling human. I feel really great! Other then this ever expanding belly I'd likely forget half the time that I'm pregnant!! Just in time for the holidays which is great!!


----------



## yoshy

I'm still suffering from really bad Rhinitis of Pregnancy, but other than that I'm feeling good.

It's a shame the rhinitis is so bad, cuz it's stopping me from sleeping too...

I finally bought my first maternity clothes yesterday, and wearing them today :D

Maybe we should move this thread over to the 2nd tri forum next week...


----------



## praying41more

yoshy said:


> I'm still suffering from really bad Rhinitis of Pregnancy, but other than that I'm feeling good.
> 
> It's a shame the rhinitis is so bad, cuz it's stopping me from sleeping too...
> 
> I finally bought my first maternity clothes yesterday, and wearing them today :D
> 
> Maybe we should move this thread over to the 2nd tri forum next week...

OMG!! I was just gonna ask if anyone else is suffering from this too. I didnt know what it was called. I just thought I was having a really bad time with a cold. This is crazy! This is the first time I have ever dealt with it but it definitely makes sense, elevated estrogen levels increase mucus in the nose because I have noticed a major increase of breast tenderness too, which is Im sure related to elevated estrogen levels too. 

I had strep last week and just thought the antibiotic wasnt working.


----------



## yoshy

Interesting... I didn't realise the breast tenderness was also related... I assumed that was just normal pregnancy tenderness...


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Now that I am over the plague I managed to catch this week (bacterial infection and a mild form of the flu(yes i got a flu shot and still got it -_-) ) I am feeling pretty good. A lot of the tiredness has waned for me. We were gone for 12 hours today, 6 of which was in the car, and I managed to stay awake nearly the whole ride. I do however have a new complaint...Lower abdomen soreness! :wacko: It feels like i have been punch or kicked in the stomach right where I can feel my uterus. It is really painful...so painful in fact that i refused :sex: with OH tonight because I felt I just couldn't do it for soreness :nope: hopefully this get's better and it is just baby stretching out it's new home.


----------



## MMalcomb224

I am due June 23rd :)


----------



## t84

Hi everyone :wave: 

I'm due June 28th w/ our first baby after trying since May 2011 we finally had our first ever BFP in October after successful IVF. I've been looking for a group to join that had due date around the end of June. And it looks like most of you do! Hope it's not too late to join in! :flower:


----------



## 3Beans

Welcome ladies & congrats!


----------



## Groovychick

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Now that I am over the plague I managed to catch this week (bacterial infection and a mild form of the flu(yes i got a flu shot and still got it -_-) ) I am feeling pretty good. A lot of the tiredness has waned for me. We were gone for 12 hours today, 6 of which was in the car, and I managed to stay awake nearly the whole ride. I do however have a new complaint...Lower abdomen soreness! :wacko: It feels like i have been punch or kicked in the stomach right where I can feel my uterus. It is really painful...so painful in fact that i refused :sex: with OH tonight because I felt I just couldn't do it for soreness :nope: hopefully this get's better and it is just baby stretching out it's new home.

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Get%20Well%20Soon/TEAPOT11010.gif

https://i1049.photobucket.com/albums/s389/woolie3/754V578_zpsfb11984d.gif t84! :)


----------



## t84

Has anyone experienced spotting after sex? I just had this happen. It scared me to death so I called the dr. But they said as long as I wasn't cramping and the bleeding didn't progress to more it was just aggravation to my cervix that caused the spotting. So now DH is in time out for a few days. :haha:

Mrs. Mabrey - I just had that feeling too. Chopped it up to being round ligament pain and a good sign that my baby is growing. Hope you feel better!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

girls lets move to the second trimester!!! lol btw theres a thread called "anyone due june 21st" it attracted me cause it reminds me of this one.;.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

however, just realized we dont have to move lool this is "bump buddies" thread :doh:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

wohoo for second tri! saw baby today, sleeping away much to my dismay. I drank a cup of coffee right before my appointment in hope that it would wake up! they tried to see the gender today but couldn't see anything because of the imbilical cord being tucked between babies legs... bummer.


----------



## yoshy

Awww, sorry you didn't get to find out yet Mrs. Mabrey!


----------



## Groovychick

How is everyone today? :)


----------



## yoshy

Tired... I woke up at 4am and was up for an hour with tummy ache... not sure why.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Doing okay today :thumbup: slept in, and now baking hubby his birthday cake :)


----------



## Groovychick

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Doing okay today :thumbup: slept in, and now baking hubby his birthday cake :)

What cake are you making? :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

red velvet with cream cheese frosting :thumbup: nom nom nom!


----------



## Groovychick

Sounds super scrummy! :D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

mm the cake sounds lovely Mrs. Mabery! Happy birthday to ur hubby!..And sorry u didnt get to see the sex...that makes it more exciting for u though!  

When is everyone's gender scan? Mine is on the 16th of jan..i should be 17 weeks then..hope we get to see what sex our baby is :D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

how do u guys do the "spoiler" thing?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

if you open up your signature box (you can also do it in a post) you can see the symbols above your text box. the second line starts with the "boldface" symbol...all the way at the end there is a smiley face with a large block of dark over his eyes. if you highlight the text (or link as it is in your siggy) and then press the smiley you should get this [SPOILER ](no space) followed by your text and then the text should be in the center with [/SPOILER ](again no space) at the end and it should turn out like this:

Spoiler
with your text here


----------



## Groovychick

How is everyone today? :)


----------



## yoshy

Crappy unfortunately... I've not been able to breathe all day and I'm so exhausted and tired of it.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

thank u mrs. mabery!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

better today! no headaches or feeling icky. Just wishing I hadn't procrastinated so much on my Anthropology paper. :wacko:


----------



## 3Beans

I'm doing good today! Feeling good! Hoping this feeling good business keeps up for Christmas!!


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs: yoshy


----------



## wantingagirl

Am I a bit too early to join you? Im due July 6th so about 13 days behind x


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :hi: :flower:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

anyone else having total aversion to meat? I can't eat any meat at all right now. :nope: all of it smells spoiled to me even if it is fresh from that morning. :(


----------



## Groovychick

:( :hugs:


----------



## Lisa_w

I'm due on the 10th...new to this site and not really sure how to find my way round yet...how are you finding it?
Lisa x


----------



## 3Beans

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> anyone else having total aversion to meat? I can't eat any meat at all right now. :nope: all of it smells spoiled to me even if it is fresh from that morning. :(

Yes. I'm forcing myself to eat it and hiding it in things helps!!


----------



## Groovychick

How about trying vegetarian alternatives? :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

my husband doesn't eat alternative food so i end up cooking 2 meals  it is easier to just eat the sides from what I make for him and then toss a protein shake into my diet at some point in the day.


----------



## Groovychick

Fair enough! :)


----------



## NennaKay

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> anyone else having total aversion to meat? I can't eat any meat at all right now. :nope: all of it smells spoiled to me even if it is fresh from that morning. :(

I've been having a lot of trouble eating meat. Nothing sounds good, nothing smells right, and it certainly tastes funny. I asked my OB what to do and she says eat peanut butter or nuts... The nuts don't taste right either! So I'm taking my vitamens along with an iron suppplement and choking down meat when I can.


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I was actually able to eat ribs the other night which was really nice. I think I am just staying away from chicken and pork now. :thumbup: I have officially started second tri insomnia... :wacko: last tri I was asleep at 7pm and sleeping until 10am...now I'm up until at least 2 am and sleeping until about 10am. I'm hoping it passes soon because it is driving me crazy. I actually enjoyed the tiredness of first tri because the insomnia was normal to me.
Who else is feeling movement already? I'm getting several little movements a day now :cloud9:


----------



## Groovychick

Pleased to hear you are tolerating meat better now. :)

I started feeling movements around 15 weeks. It feels beautiful, doesn't it? :flower:


----------



## yoshy

OMG, ribs sound amazing :D

I had entrecote steak on Wednesday night at a wedding and it was sooooooo good!
I also made a pie for lunch today with ground beef and puff pastry and it came out yummy.


----------



## t84

OMG. I had ribs yesterday and it did not sit well with me at all!! 

Mrs Mabrey & Grooveychick you guys are feeling the little one move! How sweet! I can't say for certain I'm feeling anything quite yet. Hopefully I will soon.


----------



## Groovychick

I'm sure it won't be long hun. :)


----------



## praying41more

Hey ladies, Sorry Ive been gone for a little bit. Tried to catch up on everyone. Update on me: Nothing much. No more sickness but I have found myself starving at times, just an hour or 2 after I eat LOL, very strange to me since I had to force myself to eat last month. I have found that I actually make myself sick at times because I eat to fast or too much at a time and yep, it comes right back up, then I can finish dinner...disgusting I know!! 

Baby is moving more and more each day. I even think I felt movement OUTSIDE my belly the other night....WHAAAAAA???!!!! Yes, that right. I had to really think about it when it happened but yep, it was a kick or something and OMG I wanted to jump up and down.....but it was like midnight and everyone else was asleep....ya know....2nd trimester insomnia I guess LOL. We got a date on our gender scan...Jan 23rd. Im so freakin' excited!!!! :happydance:

How is everyone else doing? Does anyone else have times when you forget your pregnant? Its happening a lot lately for me. Like making sure I drink enough water because if I dont, I get a massive headache. I guess from being dehydrated. Its like, why do I have a headache? Oh yeah, dummy, your pregnant....face palm!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I always seem to forget I'm pregnant when I go to the grocery store alone knowing my husband won't be home for hours after I drive the groceries home. My dumb self bought 2 BIG juices, 2 gallons of vinegar, 2 gallons of bleach, and about 15 bags worth of groceries! I got home and looked at our 3rd floor apartment with all those stairs and started picking out the stuff that had to go in the fridge and the freezer! :rofl: my husband came home and asked why I felt the need to buy a bunch of stuff knowing he wasn't home and I just grinned and laughed. This is about the 4th time I've done it.


----------



## Groovychick

I often forget I am pregnant too! :blush:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

at about 15 and a half weeks..i stopped feeling pregnant completely!...I just hope i'll feel some real movements of the baby soon for reassurance!! 

Anyone has their gender scans sometime this week?? :D i

I have a private one on saturday! Hope everything is healthy and well...


----------



## Groovychick

I have one on Sunday, so excited! :D


----------



## praying41more

I have one in 2 weeks but Im so impatient, I just did the baking soda test and it didnt fizz, even a little bit so Im hoping its right. I want a girl so bad. With the ratio being 6:1 for boys in our family, everyone is praying for a girl LOL.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Ours is next Thursday on the 17th! I will be exactly 18 weeks so we should be able to tell for sure :) 
I think Yoshy has her scan tomorrow :happydance: we already know what she is having though...you couldn't deny her last ones!! :winkwink:


----------



## yoshy

Yup, I'm heading out for a scan in a few minutes, and hoping they'll be able to confirm what they told us at the last one. :D Pics when I get home hopefully!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Im suddenly so nervous about mine!! I just want everything to be healthy!! I also have a feeling we wont be able to find out the gender then lol..then i'll have to wait till 20 weeks!!


----------



## Groovychick

praying41more said:


> I have one in 2 weeks but Im so impatient, I just did the baking soda test and it didnt fizz, even a little bit so Im hoping its right. I want a girl so bad. With the ratio being 6:1 for boys in our family, everyone is praying for a girl LOL.

Me too! :winkwink:


----------



## yoshy

Aaaaaaand we're very definitely team :blue: !!!

I'll add a pic as soon as my new phone deigns to send it!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :) :flower:


----------



## e2dm2da

Hey im new to this site due 1st June with my 2nd :) how is everyone?x


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Congrats Yoshy!!

As for me found out yesterday that we are Team :pink: :happydance: I was thinking boy the whole time..eventhough i had a gut feeling it'll be a girl....I was surprised my feeling was right!! I think by 17 weeks it would be 100% accurate..My dr. looked confident about it :D

Omg everything feels so real now!!:happydance:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

e2dm2da said:


> Hey im new to this site due 1st June with my 2nd :) how is everyone?x

Welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## Groovychick

I am team blue! :)


----------



## yoshy

Yay Groovychick! Welcome to the team blue club ;)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

congrats Groovychic!!! Saw ur post on the other thread ;)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

wohoo one of each so far! I was so sure I am going to be team :pink: but now I think it migh be :blue: :shrug: I guess we will see Thursday!!


----------



## Groovychick

Best of luck hun! :)


----------



## jelizabeth

Im due with my second child on the 30th of June! :)


----------



## Groovychick

Goodbye girls, it was lovely getting to know you all.


----------



## yoshy

Groovy, where are you going...? Is everything ok?


----------



## CatchBabyDust

what happened to groovychick?? is everything ok?


----------



## yoshy

Apparently she decided to leave BnB. Sounds like she's doing ok. It sounded like it was a decision she took a while to make.


----------



## 3Beans

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I'm having a lot of pain now. I have been fine most of the day...but now my entire left side is just really aching. I'm hoping it is just from laying funny for too long and it will pass soon. 
other than that...Eli and I are doing really well. He is wiggling all over now and our next milestone will be for daddy to feel him :cloud9:


----------

